# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  5e Adventures in Midgard 5e IC

## Marcarius5555

*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show



*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show




_Once upon a time in the lands of Midgard..._

It is an age of war. Civilization slowly gives way to encroaching wilderness, and once-mighty empires now lie beneath the waves. Only magic and the warmth of hope keeps lights aglow when dread things prowl, and priestly wardings are bent by demonic rage. The omens are dire. The roads to the shadow realm are open again, and the fey have returned to claim their ancient tribute. In the north the giants prepare for Ragnarok, while the goblins in the west grow restless. In the Crossroads, the shadow of the vampire princes falls across the land. The regions of Midgard spin around the Crossroads like spokes around a wheel. Everything that goes from north to south, and east to west, passes along the River Argent, the Sultans Road, the Great Northern Road, and other well-trod trade routes, all with their own difficulties and dangers. But the nations that thrive in the heartland know how to spin copper into gold, and how to turn a sinking barge into a princes ransom. Though they borrow language, customs, tools, and even gods from all their neighbors, the Crossroads have their own code, their own pride, and their own way of doing business. The Free City of Zobeck is one of the only cities in Midgard that is not ruled by a King or other type of feudal lord. 80 years ago during the Great Revolt, the citizens of Zobeck cast off the reigns of rulership by the noble House Stross, casting them down from their centuries of rule. The Free City of Zobeck shares borders with three nations: the dwarven Free Cantons and the Ironcrags to the west, the human Magdar Kingdom to the southeast, and the female-dominated Perunalia some distance downriver, at the mouth of the River Argent.  Together, these regions and nearby areas including the Margreve Forest, the Smolten Hills, and the subterranean cities of the Ghoul Imperium and Lillefor constitute the Crossroads of Midgard. Today, the rolling hills and grasslands south of the Free City of Zobeck are the provinces of the Magdar Kingdom: a place rich in traditions of chivalry and warfare, where the Widowed Queen Dorytta holds tourneys every summer and hires a great many mercenaries from the Ironcrags when war threatens. It is a monarchy where two major knightly orders serve Khors, god of light, sun, and justice; Lada, goddess of healing, love, mercy, and dawn; and Perun, god of war and storms. It is a stable realm in spite of regular skirmishes with the Mharoti Empire. In fact it is due to this regular warfare that the Magdars perfected the creation of iron-reinforced war wagons capable of linking up to serve as mobile walls and fortresses. Its cities are glorious fortified affairs, from the beautiful capital of Cronepisht, to Khorsburg whose white-golden marble cathedral is the site of many pilgrimages. Wizards help local industry in the creation of region-famous wines and whose war-mages reinforce military regiments. The Magdar fight to defend their borders to the east against the wild tribes of the Rothenian Plain and to the south against the akinji, the skirmish troops, and the dragon-blooded sorcerers of the Mharoti Empire. Ruled with a scaly fist by powerful dragon lords and their dragonkin descendants, this growing empire inspires fear in all on their borders. Thanks to this constant conflict, the Magdar have become expert at the use of the war wagon.

The town of Oakhaven sits Madgar kingdom, nestled in a verdant valley on the edge of a vast and ancient forest known as the White Forest. The town is built along the banks of the wide and rushing courses of the Templine River, which serves as a vital source of water and trade for the townspeople. Nestled in the rolling hills at the foot of the White Mountains, Oakhaven has long been a place of safety and refuge for travelers and traders passing through the White Mountain Marches region. Tall wooden walls that encircle Oakhaven. The gates stand open during the day, welcoming visitors, but at night they are closed and guarded to keep out any dangers that lurk in the shadows of the White Forest. Inside the walls, the town of Oakhaven is bustling with activity. The streets are lined with shops and stalls selling all manner of goods, from freshly baked bread and fragrant spices to finely crafted weapons and armor.The town square is always crowded, with people coming and going, haggling over prices and gossiping about the latest news. 

At the center of the town square stands the chapel of Khors, Lord of the Sun, Bright Master of the Chariot, Son of Svarog, a grand stone building with stained glass windows and a soaring bell tower. Though the Sun God is in decline in the Crossroads Region, within the Magdar Kingdom, Khors stands supreme. His statues are common, with their feathered cloak, heavy armor, and the wild helmet plumes. The chapel of the warrior sun god Khors stands atop a hill overlooking the Oakhaven, its golden dome glinting in the sunlight. The walls are adorned with intricate carvings of battles and victories, the smell of incense and the sound of chanting, and the altar is a massive stone slab inscribed with the symbols of Kors' power. The air is thick with the energy of the faithful, who have come to pray and give thanks to their deity. At the front of the chapel, a group of priests and priestesses stand before the altar, their faces glowing with the light of the sun god's radiance. They wear robes of gold and orange, the colors of the sun, and their heads are shaved in honor of their devotion. It is here that the people of Oakhaven come to pray and seek guidance from the priests and nuns who serve the town.

Near the chapel is lord Brodericks manor, a sprawling mansion set amidst lush gardens and surrounded by a moat. The lord's manor is a grand and imposing structure, set atop a hill overlooking the surrounding countryside. Its walls are made of grey stone, and it is surrounded by a moat filled with crystal-clear water. A drawbridge spans the moat, leading up to the main entrance, which is guarded by a pair of heavily armed soldiers. The gardens that surround it are meticulously maintained, with rows of colorful flowers and perfectly trimmed hedges. The windows of the manor are all leaded glass, and they gleam in the sunlight, casting a warm glow over the entire estate. It has a vast entrance hall with a polished marble floor and a grand staircase spirals up to the upper floors. The walls are adorned with portraits of past lords and ladies, and the air is filled with the sound of soft music and the scent of roses. The halls are lined with tapestries and fine art, and the rooms are filled with plush sofas and ornate tables. Everywhere there are signs of wealth and power, from the gold-plated chandeliers to the finely crafted furniture. But despite its grandeur, the manor is also a place of warmth and comfort. The lord and lady of the manor are kind and gracious hosts, and they go out of their way to make their guests feel welcome. The kitchen is always bustling with activity, with a team of skilled cooks preparing delicious meals, and the servants are always ready to attend to the needs of their masters and their guests. Lord Broderick of Oakhaven is a just and fair ruler, beloved by his people, and he is often seen walking among them, listening to their concerns and offering aid where needed.

The Eagle Tavern in the town of Oakhaven sits at the center of the town square, its doors open wide to welcome travelers and locals alike. The tavern is a bustling and lively place, with a long bar running the length of the room and a stone fireplace crackling in the corner. The common room of the Eagle Tavern is a large, airy space filled with the warmth of firelight and the sound of laughter and conversation. The walls are adorned with the mounted heads of various animals, their glassy eyes seeming to watch over the room as the patrons go about their business. The air is filled with the sound of laughter and the clink of mugs, and you can't help but feel a sense of camaraderie and cheer. The bar is crowded with patrons, all chatting and laughing as they enjoy a pint of ale or a mug of mead. The walls are adorned with tapestries and banners, depicting the symbols of the various guilds and trade organizations that are based in Oakhaven. In the corner of the room, a group of musicians play lively tunes on their instruments, adding to the lively atmosphere of the Eagle Tavern. At the bar, a group of locals chat and joke with the barkeep, who is busy pouring mugs of ale and mead for the thirsty patrons.

But despite its peaceful appearance, Oakhaven is not immune to the dangers of the forest. From time to time, creatures emerge from the shadows to threaten the town, and the lord's soldiers, along with a group of brave adventurers, must venture into the forest to defend against these threats. The town sits on the border of the Madgar Kingdom, and from time to time, bandits and raiders from the White Mountains come down from the mountains to threaten the town and its people. The town's soldiers, along with groups of brave adventurers, must venture into the mountains to defend against these threats. Despite these dangers, the people of Oakhaven are a hardy and resilient bunch, and they have learned to live in harmony with the forest, respecting its power and mystery. They know that the forest is a place of both great beauty and great danger, and they tread cautiously when venturing into its depths. Despite its perils, the White Forest has always been a part of Oakhaven, and the people of the town would not have it any other way. It is a place of wonder and magic, a place where adventure lurks around every bend, and the people of Oakhaven embrace this spirit of adventure, always ready to face whatever dangers may come their way.


_EDIT: OOC thread HERE._

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Leaning back in his seat with a content smile, Naru'nrr Cadarn takes a moment to simply enjoy the ambiance of the Eagle Tavern as keen eyes scan the common area for any signs of like-minded individuals.  The Drow's initial attempts to convince his past companions to unretire had met with failure, and so he had decided to start over from scratch, finding new companions to share his adventures with.

Said search had brought him to Oakhaven, a place that he had a feeling would have a need for adventurers such as him in the days to come.  Regardless, for the moment he was willing to simply sit back and relax until he could find people to form a group with.

Signaling one of the tavern's servers over to him, Naru'nrr gave an amiable smile before beginning to speak.  *"A bowl of stew and a flagon of mead when you have a chance."*  He placed a coinpurse on the table with a clink, making it clear that he had the means to pay for his meal.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Leaning back in his seat with a content smile, Naru'nrr Cadarn takes a moment to simply enjoy the ambiance of the Eagle Tavern as keen eyes scan the common area for any signs of like-minded individuals.  The Drow's initial attempts to convince his past companions to unretire had met with failure, and so he had decided to start over from scratch, finding new companions to share his adventures with.
> 
> Said search had brought him to Oakhaven, a place that he had a feeling would have a need for adventurers such as him in the days to come.  Regardless, for the moment he was willing to simply sit back and relax until he could find people to form a group with.
> 
> Signaling one of the tavern's servers over to him, Naru'nrr gave an amiable smile before beginning to speak.  *"A bowl of stew and a flagon of mead when you have a chance."*  He placed a coinpurse on the table with a clink, making it clear that he had the means to pay for his meal.


*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show




The common room of the Eagle Tavern is a bustling, lively space, filled with the sounds of laughter and conversation. The room is large and open, with high ceilings and exposed beams. A fireplace takes up one wall, its flames flickering and casting a warm glow throughout the room. Tables and chairs are scattered throughout the space, some arranged in cozy clusters around the fireplace, while others line the walls. A long bar runs along one side of the room, its shelves stocked with rows of bottles and glasses. Behind the bar, a bartender is busy mixing drinks and chatting with customers. The walls are adorned with various decorations, including hunting trophies, paintings, and tapestries. The floor is covered in a plush, luxurious carpet, its vibrant colors and intricate patterns adding a touch of elegance to the space. The common room is a popular gathering place for locals and travelers alike, a place where people come to relax, socialize, and enjoy a drink or two. Its warm, welcoming atmosphere is a testament to the care and hospitality of the tavern's owners, and is sure to keep guests coming back time and time again.

The luxurious carpet that covers the floor of the common room of the Eagle Tavern is a true work of art. Its vibrant colors and intricate patterns are a feast for the eyes, and the soft, plush texture is a delight to walk on. The carpet is made from a rich, velvety fabric that is soft to the touch and gentle on the feet. It is a deep, burgundy red, with golden and cream-colored patterns woven throughout. The patterns are intricate and detailed, depicting scenes of hunting, feasting, and revelry. The hunt scene depicted on the rug is a stunning work of art, full of intricate details and vivid colors. The rug is made from a soft, plush fabric that is a rich, deep red in color. On its surface, a group of hunters can be seen riding on horseback through a forest, chasing after a majestic stag. The hunters are dressed in traditional garb, with flowing capes and feathered hats. Their horses are strong and powerful, their hooves pounding the ground as they race through the forest. The stag is swift and graceful, its antlers branching out wide as it leaps over fallen logs and ducks under low-hanging branches. The scene is depicted in great detail, with each figure and object carefully rendered. The trees of the forest are lush and green, with leaves of every shade. The sky above is a brilliant blue, with white clouds drifting lazily by. The rug is a true work of art, capturing the excitement and thrill of the hunt in a way that is both beautiful and timeless. The carpet stretches from wall to wall, covering the entire floor of the common room. It is bordered by a golden fringe, which adds a touch of elegance and refinement to the space. The carpet is the perfect finishing touch to the room, adding warmth and comfort to the space and inviting guests to sink their toes into its softness. It is a luxurious and indulgent addition to the Tavern, and one that is sure to be appreciated by all who visit.

The tapestries on the walls of the common room of the Eagle Tavern are a sight to behold. Made from rich, luxurious fabrics, they are adorned with intricate patterns and intricate details that tell stories of battles won and lost, of love and loss, of adventure and discovery. One tapestry depicts a grand feast, with lords and ladies seated at a long table, surrounded by platters of food and goblets of wine. Another shows a hunting scene, with a group of noblemen on horseback chasing after a majestic stag. A third tapestry depicts a group of knights locked in battle, their swords clashing and sparks flying as they fight for honor and glory. The tapestries are rich in color, with deep reds, vibrant greens, and shimmering golds woven throughout. They are bordered by intricate gold fringes, which add a touch of elegance and refinement to the room. The tapestries are a testament to the wealth and status of the Tavern's patrons, and serve as a reminder of the grandeur and splendor of the past. They are a true work of art, and a delight to behold for all who enter the common room.

The paintings on the walls of the common room of the Eagle Tavern are a collection of stunning works of art, each one telling a unique and captivating story. There are a variety of paintings on display, ranging from grand, epic scenes of battles and feasts, to intimate, personal moments of love and loss. One painting depicts a group of knights on horseback, charging into battle with swords raised high. The painting is done in rich, vibrant colors, with the knights' armor gleaming in the sunlight and the horses' hooves pounding the ground. Another painting shows a grand feast, with lords and ladies seated at a long table, surrounded by platters of food and goblets of wine. The table is set with fine linens and sparkling silverware, and the guests are dressed in their finest attire. Other paintings depict more personal moments, such as a couple locked in an intimate embrace, or a lone figure gazing out at a stunning landscape. These paintings are more muted in color, but no less powerful in their storytelling. The paintings on the walls of the common room are a true testament to the talent and skill of the artists who created them. They bring a touch of beauty and grandeur to the space, and are sure to be enjoyed by all who enter the Eagle Tavern.

The large fireplace in the tavern is the centerpiece of the room, drawing the eyes of all those who enter. Its stone exterior is rough and rugged, with deep grooves and cracks that have been worn away by years of use. The fireplace is tall, reaching almost to the ceiling, and wide enough to easily fit a person inside. The interior of the fireplace is filled with a warm, flickering glow, as flames dance and leap within. Logs of wood are piled high, crackling and popping as they burn. The heat from the fireplace is intense, and those who stand too close can feel its warmth on their skin. The fireplace serves as the heart of the tavern, providing warmth and light on cold winter nights. It's a popular spot for patrons to gather around, sipping on their drinks and chatting as they watch the flames. The sound of the fire and the laughter of those gathered around it creates a cozy and inviting atmosphere that keeps people coming back time and time again. 

The elk head on the wall above the fireplace is a stunning and impressive sight to behold. Its antlers are massive and spread wide, reaching almost to the edges of the wall. The elk's head is turned slightly to the side, as if it were listening to the conversations taking place below. Its eyes are dark and piercing, seeming to watch everything that happens in the room. The elk's fur is a rich, chocolate brown color, with splotches of white scattered throughout. It is thick and luxurious, making it the perfect trophy for any hunter. The head is mounted on a wooden plaque, which is intricately carved with intricate details and patterns. The elk head adds a touch of rustic charm to the room, and serves as a reminder of the wild beauty that exists beyond the walls of the house. It is a testament to the skill and bravery of the hunter who brought it down, and serves as a conversation starter for those gathered around the fireplace. So, it is not only an elegant wall decoration, but also a symbol of adventure and bravery. 

The three large tables in front of the fireplace of the Eagle Tavern are the heart of the room, a place where people come to relax, socialize, and enjoy a drink or two. Each table is made from sturdy wood, with a rough, rustic finish that gives it a rugged, outdoorsy feel. The tables are topped with flickering candles, which provide a warm, welcoming glow. At the first table sits a group of travelers, their faces weathered and their clothes stained from the road. They are loud and boisterous, laughing and joking as they drink their ale and eat their food. One of the travelers is telling a wild story about a dragon he claims to have encountered on his travels, while another is bragging about his latest conquest. At the second table sits a group of locals, all regulars at the Eagle Tavern. They are a friendly and welcoming bunch, chatting and laughing with the other patrons. One of the locals is regaling the others with stories of his hunting adventures, while another is chatting about the latest gossip from the village. At the third table sits a couple, lost in their own world. They are deep in conversation, their eyes locked on each other as they speak in hushed tones. The man is tall and handsome, with a chiseled jaw and piercing blue eyes. The woman is beautiful, with long, flowing hair and a gentle, kind face. They seem completely oblivious to the bustle and noise of the Tavern, lost in their own little bubble. The tables in front of the fireplace are a popular gathering place for those visiting the Eagle Tavern. They provide a warm, inviting spot to sit and relax, and are sure to be a favorite spot for all who visit.

It was a bustling evening at the Eagle Tavern, with the sounds of laughter and clinking glasses filling the air. A server, dressed in a crisp white shirt and black pants, was working tirelessly to keep up with the demand for food and drink. The server at the Eagle Tavern was a busy person, always on the move and never seeming to stop. Dressed in a crisp white shirt and black pants, they moved through the crowded room with ease, their tray of drinks and food held steady in their hands. As they made their way from table to table, the server greeted each customer with a warm smile and friendly demeanor. They were quick to take orders and just as quick to deliver the requested food and drink, always making sure to ask if there was anything else the customer needed. Despite the constant demands of the job, the server remained cheerful and attentive, always ready to lend a helping hand to those in need. They were a fixture of the Eagle Tavern, a friendly and familiar face that the customers had come to rely on. The server nodded and made a note of the order on a small pad of paper. They then turned and made their way to the kitchen, weaving through the crowded room with ease. Upon reaching the kitchen, the server placed the order with the chef and waited patiently as it was prepared. After a few minutes, the chef handed the server a steaming hot bowl of stew and a large flagon of mead. The server thanked the chef and made their way back to the table, carefully balancing the tray with the food and drink. The server placed the bowl of stew and flagon of mead in front of the drow, making sure to give him a friendly smile and ask if there was anything else he needed. The man shook his head and thanked the server, who then turned and headed off to take care of the other patrons in the Eagle Tavern. As the evening wore on, the server continued to work tirelessly, taking orders and serving food and drink to the many travelers and locals who passed through the doors of the Tavern. It was a busy night, but the server remained cheerful and attentive, ensuring that each and every customer was well taken care of.

*"Evening, friend,"* he said. * "I couldn't help but overhear that you're headed for the White Forest. Well, let me tell you, I've spent a fair bit of time in those parts, and I've seen some things that would make your hair stand on end."* The server chuckled and took a seat, taking a moment to collect his thoughts. *"You see," he began, "the White Forest is home to all manner of creatures, some friendly and some not so much. But the ones that really give me the creeps are the goblins. Nasty little critters, they are. Do you want to hear a story about the time I ran into a group of them in the forest?""*

*"It was a dark and stormy night as I made my way through the White Forest, the wind howling and the rain lashing against my face. I had been warned about the dangers of the forest, but I had been confident in my ability to handle myself. Little did I know, I was about to face the greatest challenge of my life. As I trudged through the muddy underbrush, I suddenly heard a strange noise. It was a high-pitched, guttural sound, unlike anything I had ever heard before. I froze in place, my heart racing as I tried to figure out what it could be. And then, without warning, I was attacked. A group of small, vicious creatures burst out of the underbrush, snarling and snapping at me. They were goblins, the feared denizens of the White Forest, and they were out for blood. I fought as hard as I could, but there were too many of them. They swarmed all over me, their sharp claws tearing at my flesh. I managed to fend a few of them off, but it was no use. I was outnumbered and outmatched. Just when I thought it was all over, a group of heavily armed adventurers came to my rescue. They fought off the goblins with ease, dispatching them with a flurry of sword strikes and arrows. I lay there on the ground, battered and bruised, as the adventurers tended to my wounds. They told me that I was lucky to be alive, and that I should be more careful in the future. I nodded weakly, promising myself that I would never underestimate the dangers of the White Forest again. As I lay there, recovering from my ordeal, I couldn't help but feel grateful to those brave adventurers who had saved my life. I knew that I would never forget my encounter with the goblins in the White Forest, and I vowed to be more careful in the future."*

----------


## Blorcyn

On a small circular table, with only one stool (though its clear there would normally be more), there sits a young man. 

Hes dressed warmly, dressed for a degree of chill not normally felt in this part of the world at this time of the year, but even so he holds his thick travelling clothes and cloak tightly around him as if cold. 

Silver haired and silver eyed, a circlet keeps his hair from his eyes and his vision clear. He wears silver rings on his fingers, all of them plain, and of differing designs, they do not look overly valuable. As the server tells their story to the drow, he is only two tables away, sat close to the fire place and hearth. 

When the story reaches its conclusion, he opens his mouth as if to say something, but evidently he thinks better of it. He turns to look into the fire, with a grunt, and then drains his tankard of stout. 

The back of his hair seems to flutter in a draught that doesnt disturb the fire or the candle on a saucer that sits on the middle of his table. He swipes his fingers at the space behind his head, at nothing, and grunts again. Some silver pieces clatter loudly onto the table and he pushes the empty tankard to the edge for a refill. Then his eyes turn to the fire again and he appears to be lost in thought.

----------


## Xihirli

Val's arrival was not as ostentatious as she would like. After passing her red-brown mare, Veverka, off to the stablehand, she walked in and didn't really order anything. For one, the barkeep seemed overworked. For two, she wasn't here to spend she was here to earn. She'd heard tale of need to send women and men-at-arms into the forests, and no wonder how a place governed by a "Lord" had failed to adequately secure its border. But... best not to be openly critical of the cultures of those you are visiting. In Perunalia they had something called tact. 
As the second daughter and seventh child of a Baroness, a noble title that is _technically_ not even hereditary (though the Duchess assigning a barony outside of its original family was almost unheard of), Valentýnka was not a landed knight, giving her the dubious title of "Knight Errant." Still, tales of noble wandering Knights out in search of good deeds and adventure had filled her childhood. In a certain sense, she was living the dream. Well, not yet. First she needed a quest. And a squire wouldn't hurt, but that was really only worth it if she was planning to commit to the "Knight Errant" thing in the long-term. If it couldn't restore wealth and status to her family name, and her sister was right... well, she might have to give this up and try something else. Still, with the horse she'd grown up with, the sword her aunt gave her, and a heart of noble courage, Val was going to restore her family's honor or die. 
She listened calmly to the tale of the White Forest, and the warning.
"These adventurers," she said. "Why were they in the White Forest? Just to rescue you?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yes that's right, I spent basically all of my money on a war horse. If Veverka dies I think I just cry.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Val's arrival was not as ostentatious as she would like. After passing her red-brown mare, Veverka, off to the stablehand, she walked in and didn't really order anything. For one, the barkeep seemed overworked. For two, she wasn't here to spend she was here to earn. She'd heard tale of need to send women and men-at-arms into the forests, and no wonder how a place governed by a "Lord" had failed to adequately secure its border. But... best not to be openly critical of the cultures of those you are visiting. In Perunalia they had something called tact. 
> As the second daughter and seventh child of a Baroness, a noble title that is _technically_ not even hereditary (though the Duchess assigning a barony outside of its original family was almost unheard of), Valentýnka was not a landed knight, giving her the dubious title of "Knight Errant." Still, tales of noble wandering Knights out in search of good deeds and adventure had filled her childhood. In a certain sense, she was living the dream. Well, not yet. First she needed a quest. And a squire wouldn't hurt, but that was really only worth it if she was planning to commit to the "Knight Errant" thing in the long-term. If it couldn't restore wealth and status to her family name, and her sister was right... well, she might have to give this up and try something else. Still, with the horse she'd grown up with, the sword her aunt gave her, and a heart of noble courage, Val was going to restore her family's honor or die. 
> She listened calmly to the tale of the White Forest, and the warning.
> "These adventurers," she said. "Why were they in the White Forest? Just to rescue you?"
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Yes that's right, I spent basically all of my money on a war horse. If Veverka dies I think I just cry.


The server was a seasoned storyteller, with a voice that was rich and full of emotion. As he stood in front of the fireplace, he took a deep breath and began to speak, his words carrying throughout the room.

*"The group of adventurers known as the Great Circle of the Flaming Tankard had been traveling through the White Forest for weeks, searching for the legendary Fabled White Flower of the Sleeping Princess Oduhnum. It was said that the Fabled Flower had the power to cure any illness, and the group was determined to find it and bring it back to the kingdom. The White Forest was a dangerous place, filled with all manner of beasts and monsters. The group had to be constantly on guard, always ready to defend themselves against any dangers that lurked in the shadows. But they were a brave and determined group, and they were not about to let a little danger stand in their way. As they journeyed deeper into the forest, they encountered all manner of challenges. They braved raging rivers, climbed treacherous cliffs, and fought fierce battles against all manner of beasts. But they never lost sight of their goal, and they pushed on, driven by their determination to succeed."*

----------


## Blorcyn

> The server was a seasoned storyteller, with a voice that was rich and full of emotion. As he stood in front of the fireplace, he took a deep breath and began to speak, his words carrying throughout the room.
> 
> *"The group of adventurers known as the Great Circle of the Flaming Tankard had been traveling through the White Forest for weeks, searching for the legendary Fabled White Flower of the Sleeping Princess Oduhnum. It was said that the Fabled Flower had the power to cure any illness, and the group was determined to find it and bring it back to the kingdom. The White Forest was a dangerous place, filled with all manner of beasts and monsters. The group had to be constantly on guard, always ready to defend themselves against any dangers that lurked in the shadows. But they were a brave and determined group, and they were not about to let a little danger stand in their way. As they journeyed deeper into the forest, they encountered all manner of challenges. They braved raging rivers, climbed treacherous cliffs, and fought fierce battles against all manner of beasts. But they never lost sight of their goal, and they pushed on, driven by their determination to succeed."*


*Did they find it? This natural treasure?* cuts in the young, pale haired man. *Are there more?*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

While he would not normally frequent a place this nice, Skegg recently had a fairly successful run of jobs, so had a little more money than normal in his pouch. He was staying upstairs and had already paid for the next week. He had tipped well so he figured the wait staff would indulge him if he drank a little too much too night. Maybe even if he started another fight. 

He sat at the bar drinking his whiskey, listening to the conversations around him. A group of locals some of whom he had met the night before, the travelers were new, but seemed to be just travelers, and the couple engrossed in deep conversation. 

But none of those were as interesting as the drow, the silver haired man, and the noble-looking woman. _That group looks like it could be a profitable one to know._ He grabs a round of ales from the bartender and makes his way over to them, waiting for an opening in the servers tales. 

*Hello, welcome to Oakhaven,* he says as he passes out the drinks to everyone. 

*Names Skegg. Thought I was just passing through, but I've been here a fair bit now. Any news?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra, sitting the corner of the tavern and drinking from a mug, laughs a little at the young man's eagerness. "Be careful what you go after, young man-there's plenty of treasures in the world, but even more dangers."

She drains her mug, and then nods at the storyteller. "I'd offer applause myself, but, well... Little hard to do with one hand." She stands and approaches the man, and clasps his shoulder, looking down at him. "If you're really looking to get yourself in danger, I can perhaps offer some assistance. I'd hate to see someone so... Earnest, green, and starry-eyed get themselves hurt if I could've stopped it." When he looks to Sharra, he has look up quite a bit to see her face. She's currently just shy of seven feet tall, with thick, scarred tan skin and a buzzcut of golden-blonde hair. She's dressed simply, a tunic and britches of neutral colors, and her pack is well-worn. One of the sleeves is sewn shut, with no arm poking out from it.

----------


## Xihirli

"Danger and treasure?" Val repeats. She takes the offered ale from the dwarf and clinks her mug against his.
"Lady Valentýnka Huss. Knight of the Barony Huss, Sword of the Red Squirrel." She inclines her head in a lazy approximation of a bow. 
"And if theres treasure and danger, Im your knight in shining armor. Complete with a noble steed in the stables."

----------


## clash

Tamara listened aptly to the conversation. She wasn't quite sure what she had been here for, only that she needed to be here. Now she felt that growing certainty that told her that the white forest was exactly where she needed to be and that this fabled white flower was almost certainly what she needed to find there. But she also discovered it was much to dangerous to venture into alone. 

"Are you planning on braving the forest?"  She addressed the pale haired man they turned more to the small group that was forming. Her fine clothes and pristine hair displayed her wealthy background and hopefully get relative success in her ventures so far.

----------


## Blorcyn

Ponderously, the young man at the table by the fire pushes himself to his feet. He looks at Skegg, and the beer, and after a moment he gives him a nod. 

He has only been here a few hours and is paid up for two nights. He had been looking forward to some rest after days on the road, and the chill of the Templine crossing, but opportunity knocks. 

*Treasure and Danger. Treasure I want, Danger I dont, but I must weigh one against the other. I have magic. I will help you. You will help me.*

His accent is noticeably foreign, his sentences stilted. His final sentences dont sound like questions, but, it doesnt seem like thats a product of them being in a second language.

----------


## Marcarius5555

The heavy oak door of the inn crashed open with a thunderous boom, the force of the impact shaking the entire building. The sound echoed through the corridors, startling the patrons and causing them to turn and stare in the direction of the entrance. As the door swung open, a gust of cold air rushed into the warm, cozy inn, bringing with it a sense of foreboding. The door seemed to hang in the air for a moment, suspended by the force of its own momentum, before it finally came to a rest against the wall. The innkeeper, who had been tending to the fireplace in the corner, looked up in alarm at the commotion. He watched as a figure emerged from the darkness outside, silhouetted against the flickering light of the lanterns hanging from the porch. 

The miller stumbled into the common room of the inn, his arms flailing wildly as he tried to maintain his balance. He was a tall, lanky man with a bushy beard and wild, unkempt hair, and he looked as though he had just come in from a long day of work at the mill. His face was covered in sweat and grime, and his clothes were covered in flour and bits of grain. He had a canvas bag slung over his shoulder, and as he stumbled into the room, the contents of the bag spilled out onto the floor. The other patrons of the inn turned to look at the miller as he stumbled in, their expressions ranging from amusement to disgust. The innkeeper, who had been tending to the fireplace in the corner, looked up in alarm as the miller stumbled towards the bar. 

*"What in blazes is going on here?"* the innkeeper demanded, his brow furrowed in anger. *"You can't just come in here and make a mess like that!"*

The miller tried to apologize, but his words were slurred and incoherent. He seemed to be in a state of high excitement, as if he had just heard some great news or had a few too many drinks.  He had been out in the White Forest with his daughter, collecting firewood for the mill, when they had gotten lost. *"We had been out in the forest all day, and the sun was starting to set,"*  the miller said, his voice shaking with emotion. *"I knew we had to get back to the mill before it got dark, but somehow we got turned around and ended up in a part of the forest we had never been before. The trees were so dense and the underbrush was so thick that we couldn't see more than a few feet in front of us."* The other patrons of the inn listened with concern as the miller told his tale, their eyes filled with worry for the miller and his daughter. The innkeeper, who had been tending to the fireplace in the corner, looked up in alarm at the miller's words. *"We wandered for what felt like hours, calling out for help but getting no response,"* the miller continued, his voice strained with exhaustion. *"My daughter was scared and cold, and I was starting to get worried. I had no idea how we were going to get out of the forest alive."* The miller sat at the bar of the inn, his eyes wide and his face animated as he told his story to the other patrons. He had just returned from the White Forest, and he had a wild tale to tell about his encounter with a pack of goblins that had been riding monstrous creatures that looked like a combination of snakes, spiders, and scorpions. *"I was out collecting firewood for the mill when I heard this strange hissing noise,"* the miller said, his voice shaking with excitement. *"I turned around and saw these things coming at me, all writhing and slithering like they were alive. And on top of them were these goblins, cackling and howling like they were having the time of their lives."* The other patrons of the inn listened with a mixture of fascination and disbelief as the miller told his tale. Some of them shook their heads, convinced that the miller had had a few too many drinks and was just making things up. Others, however, leaned in closer, their eyes wide with wonder as they listened to the miller's story. *"I tried to run, but the creatures were too fast,"* the miller continued, his voice growing more agitated as he remembered the terror of the moment. *"I could feel their hot breath on my neck, and I knew I was a goner."* The miller sat at the bar of the inn, his face pale and his eyes red with tears as he told his story to the other patrons. *"The goblins took my daughter!"*  the miller cried, his voice choked with grief. *"I don't know where they took her or what they want with her, but I have to find her and bring her home."*

The other patrons of the inn listened to the miller's story with shock and horror, their hearts heavy with sorrow for the miller and his daughter. They knew that the White Forest was a dangerous place, and that the miller and his daughter had been lucky to escape with their lives. But now, the miller's daughter was in the hands of the goblins, and the miller knew that he had to do whatever it took to rescue her. He vowed to track down the goblins and bring his daughter home, no matter what the cost.

The barmaid stood behind the bar, her heart heavy as she listened to the miller's tale of his daughter being stolen by goblins. She had been tending to her duties when the miller had stumbled into the inn, his face pale and his eyes red with tears. * "I don't know what to do,"* the miller said, his voice choked with grief. *"I have to find my daughter and bring her home, but I don't even know where to start."* The barmaid could see the pain and desperation in the miller's eyes, and her heart went out to him. She knew that the White Forest was a dangerous place, and that the miller's daughter was in grave danger. *"I'm so sorry, Miller Elienas,"* the barmaid said, placing a comforting hand on the miller's shoulder. *"I wish I could help you, but I don't know what to do either."* The miller looked up at the barmaid with a hopeless expression, his eyes filled with despair. *"I don't know how I'm going to find my daughter,"* he said, his voice barely above a whisper. *"I don't even know where to start looking."* The barmaid looked at the miller with a sad smile, her heart aching for the man's pain. She knew that there was little she could do to help him, but she couldn't just stand by and do nothing. *"I'll ask around and see if anyone knows anything about the goblins and where they might have taken your daughter,"* the barmaid said, her voice filled with determination.* "Maybe someone has seen something or knows something that can help us."* The miller looked at the barmaid with a glimmer of hope in his eyes, grateful for her support and kindness. He knew that it was a long shot, but he was willing to try anything to find his daughter and bring her home. As the barmaid set off to ask around the inn and see if anyone had any information about the goblins, the miller sat at the bar, his head in his hands as he tried to come up with a plan. He knew that it was going to be a long and difficult journey, but he was determined to do whatever it took to rescue his daughter and bring her home.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Did they find it? This natural treasure?* cuts in the young, pale haired man. *Are there more?*


*"I don't know I..."* the server was interrupted by the sound of the heavy front door of the Eagle Tavern slamming open.

----------


## Xihirli

Val set her ale down. This, THIS was what she had been searching for in going into the mens' world. A quest out into danger to save someone, a young girl! 
"I will go with you to retrieve her. Take me to where she was lost and I shall do all I can, in the name of Perun, Her Divine Transcendence, the Duchess Vasilka Soulay, and in the name of Baroness Kateřina Huss III. Any who wish to join me are welcome, you have until I retrieve my horse to get ready!" 
Val strode calmly into the rain, finding it calming, like an omen from Perun the god of storms that she was on the right path. She headed straight for the stables to saddle up Veverka.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Naru'nrr chuckles at the many reactions to the server's story, an approving look on his face as he starts to gain a crowd.  *"Well, the bulk of you have an adventurer's spirit if nothing else!"*  He nods to the young man with the accent, *"When you get down to it, that's what being an adventurer's all about.  Figuring out what you want, and then what you're willing to risk to get it."*

Any further talk is cut off by the banging of the door, every head in the tavern turning to the newcomer as he tells a tale that Naru'nrr has, unfortunately, heard far too often over the course of his life.  Regardless, he approves of how quick some of his fellow patrons are to leap to action.  *"Well said!"* He says to the human woman, raising his tankard to her before draining it with a flourish.  *"Rest assured sir, we'll have your daughter found quick as we can!"*  The Drow pauses only to place his payment on the table before heading out as well, eager to get his first job in an age started.

----------


## Blorcyn

A missing child.

The young man has a sister. 

The young man _had_ a sister. 

This was not what he planned, but long travel has reached the White Mountains: paths too tall and too cold and too dangerous to traverse. Even with an Owl, and the friendship of the winds he had met on his journey. Always he had been blown onward, and now at the start of the forest, at the foot of the mountains, the winds had hit a wall, and they swirled and tugged at him with no purpose. No purpose ... until now. 

The wind cavorts around his ear, it stretches out and dances around the candles and the drinkers, to several other people. To the man who had lost his daughter. 

Treasure. Danger.

To the miller, his daughter was one and the other. 

The young man has been a traveler from afar. Now the wind calls him to a new role. He _knows_ it. 

He approaches those who have expressed an interest in the story of the miller. If he is lucky, perhaps he will pass by the treasures of the forest, and the winds of the place will be kind. 

He takes in each disparate figure in their entirety. Looking at them intently, one by one. 

"*I am Norm. Well met.*" And, so saying, he spits on the floor, then stamps and rubs it into the ground under the heel of his boot, as is the custom of his people. He holds out an open hand.

----------


## clash

Tamara shook her head slightly frustrated at being interrupted until she heard the man's news. His poor daughter. She had needed to be single minded to get this far but she couldn't possibly ignore this. "Lady Tamara of house Easlien" she introduced herself. "I have some skill in the art divination. I can try to see if this rescue will be met with joyous or grim results. It will only take a minute."

Assuming there are no objections, she casts a set of bones on the table and begins her incantation. Surely get beloved would said her here. Despite his reputation he was kind and would not leave the innocent girl to her fate. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting augery without using a spell slot from the Oracle ability. Takes 1 minutes for casting time.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg isn't a bad person. If he had been there when the goblins attacked, he would have fought them off. If he knew where the girl was, he would go rescue her. But people go missing all the time, the White Forest is a big dangerous place, and goblins aren't known to keep large amounts of treasure. It seems like it would be pretty pointless to wander around the forest without any more clues, and Skegg isn't one to take pointless risks. 

However, this group looks like it could be profitable. The Val woman is clearly a noblewoman. And if wandering around the forest with her for a few days gets him on the good side of a noble, that would be worth the effort. Norm, the silver haired young man, isn't from around here. Maybe he knows something about the wider world that would be worth learning. The giant, one-armed woman has an impressive confidence given her lack of weapons and armor. Skegg knows that knowledge of fighting is worth more than any weapon. He likes her. 

He's not sure what to make of the frail-looking young woman named Tamara, but she looks rich, and that's enough for now. And if she knows some divination, even better. The drow seems surprisingly eager to help, so maybe the stories Skegg has heard about the drow are wrong. He's willing to give him a chance. 

If left to his own decision, Skegg would have left this alone and kept drinking his whiskey. But after looking over the group, Skegg decides this might be a way to keep this group together. 

*I say we help Val, but sure, let's see what the bones say.* 

He turns to the miller and the waiter. *"Any suggestions for where we could start? Do you know where the rest of us could get some horses to use for this rescue?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## JNAProductions

"Well," Sharra says, "Might as well get my name out, in case of the worst. Sharra-well met all of you. And as for you, sir... We'll do what we can," she addresses to the miller.

She then steps outside the still-open tavern door, and calls to Val. "We'll need more horses, to keep the pace up. I'm faster than your normal soldier, but not horse fast-do you know of any stables we could use for the moment?"

----------


## Xihirli

"My horse is from home!" Val calls back. "I didn't get Veverka here."

----------


## Blorcyn

Norms eyebrows knot together. He hesitates, prevaricates. For a moment it seems like he will not say anything, but it has already gotten this far, and he is in a strange land full of odd, ill-mannered people who do not even know that they are ill-mannered. He cannot hold it against them. He lets his hand drop to his side, unshaken. 

*Uhm* Norm pauses, feeling something in his throat. He turns his head to the side and hawks up some phlegm and spits it into his empty tankard, then wipes his mouth on his sleeve. He carries on like nothing happened. * Sharra, well met. I cannot in fact ride, I have never been at ease on a horse. Something about my nature upsets them. Perhaps* his eyes flicker to the slight woman who is able to divine, then to the door where the knightly womans voice has arisen. *Perhaps, I might sit behind one of you, if your horse is large and can endure two?*

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Tamara shook her head slightly frustrated at being interrupted until she heard the man's news. His poor daughter. She had needed to be single minded to get this far but she couldn't possibly ignore this. "Lady Tamara of house Easlien" she introduced herself. "I have some skill in the art divination. I can try to see if this rescue will be met with joyous or grim results. It will only take a minute."
> 
> Assuming there are no objections, she casts a set of bones on the table and begins her incantation. Surely get beloved would said her here. Despite his reputation he was kind and would not leave the innocent girl to her fate. 
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> 
> Casting augery without using a spell slot from the Oracle ability. Takes 1 minutes for casting time.


Tamara sits at a low table, surrounded by candles and incense that fill the room with a warm, spicy aroma. In front of them is a small velvet cushion, upon which she has laid out an intricate set of gem-inlaid sticks, intricately carved dragon bones, and ornately illustrated cards. The fortune teller begins by closing her eyes and taking a deep breath, centering herself and opening her mind to the energies of the universe. She picks up the gem-inlaid sticks and hold them in her hands, focusing on her intention to divine the future. With a gentle shake, the fortune teller casts the sticks onto the cushion, watching as they fall into patterns and arrangements. She studies the layout, interpreting the positions and relationships of the sticks to reveal insights and messages from the spirits. Next, the fortune teller turns to the dragon bones, a set of ancient divination tools from the fabled lands of the Brilliant East made from animal bones. She rolls the bones in her hands, feeling their energy and seeking guidance from their shapes and markings. Tamar lays out the bones in a specific pattern, consulting the traditional meanings associated with each bone to divine the future. Finally, Tamara reaches for the ornate cards, shuffling them and laying them out in a spread. Each card is a symbol, representing a specific aspect of the querent's life or personality. The fortune teller interprets the positions and relationships of the cards, using her knowledge of the symbolism and traditional meanings to provide guidance and insight. As she works through each tool, Tamara combines her intuitive insights with her knowledge of the symbolism and traditional meanings associated with each tool. They offer Tamara a detailed and nuanced reading, providing guidance and insight into the challenges and opportunities that lie ahead.

Tamara sits at her table, her eyes closed as she focuses on her intention to receive guidance from the spirits. She shuffles a deck of ornately illustrated cards, laying them out in a specific spread and studying the positions and relationships of the cards. As she gazes at the spread, the fortune teller begins to feel a sense of unease wash over them. One of the cards, the Ten of Swords, is a symbol of endings and betrayal. Another, the Tower, represents upheaval and sudden change. The fortune teller feels a sense of foreboding as she interprets these cards, knowing that they are likely to signify difficult times ahead. But as Tamara continues to study the spread, the fortune teller begins to notice some glimmers of hope. The Ace of Cups, a symbol of new beginnings and emotional fulfillment, appears in a position of promise. The Two of Wands, representing new opportunities and potential, is also present. The fortune teller takes a deep breath, considering the complex mix of energies represented in the spread. She realizes that the reading is a message of both "weal and woe," indicating that there will be both good and bad results in the near future. The fortune teller shares this message with the assembled company, offering insights and guidance on how to navigate the challenges and make the most of the opportunities that lie ahead. Tamara encourages the erstwhile company to stay open to the possibilities of the future, knowing that both good and bad times will come and go.

----------


## Blorcyn

Norms eyes are wide at the ritual. And throughout the whole process of divination, he says nothing. 

From the loops of his belt a thin silvery chain attaches to a book that dangles free. Circular, a mix of dark grays and blacks, and utterly plain in its covers, the book is small, only as large as his open hand. 

He opens his book, and begins sketching the rituals that Tamara has used. Its not enough, of course, to be useful, but it may help him keep his eyes peeled for useful scrolls and theory in the future, for magic of a similar aim.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg watches absentmindedly while Tamara completes her ritual. He's not sure if he believes in it. He believes in magic of course. There's too much evidence around him to ignore it. But he's also sure there are some hoaxes. And divination seems ripe for abuse. Just tell people what they want to hear and charge them money for it. But he's happy enough with the results.

He drinks an entire large mug of ale in one drink, sets it down on the table a little too hard, and burps a loud satsifying belch. He wipes his mouth with his sleeve and addresses the tavern with a smile.

*"Weal and Woe. That's about as good as we could hope for before going into the White Forest. Let's get going. Does anyone have any suggestions for where we could start? Or know where the rest of us could get some horses to use for this rescue? I'm not running alongside the noble knight woman's steed."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Skegg*
> Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
> AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
> HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
> Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
> Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1
> 
> Skegg watches absentmindedly while Tamara completes her ritual. He's not sure if he believes in it. He believes in magic of course. There's too much evidence around him to ignore it. But he's also sure there are some hoaxes. And divination seems ripe for abuse. Just tell people what they want to hear and charge them money for it. But he's happy enough with the results.
> 
> ...


It was a crisp autumn evening at the Eagle Tavern, and the fire in the hearth was crackling merrily. The smells of roast beef and ale wafted through the air, making the patrons' stomachs growl with hunger. As the servers bustled about, one in particular caught the eye of a group of travelers huddled around a table. She was a stout, no-nonsense kind of woman with a friendly face and a quick smile. *"Good evening, friends!"* she said, approaching the table with a tray of steaming plates. The server smiled, setting down the tray she was carrying. *"We have a number of excellent horses here at the inn, all of them strong, sure-footed, and well-trained. They'll be perfect for your journey through the White Forest."* The White Forest was a wild and untamed place, known for its thick, snowy woods and hidden dangers lurking around every corner. Having a reliable steed to carry them through its treacherous paths would be a great asset. As she approached the dwarf, she gave him a warm, friendly smile. *"I see you're planning on heading into the White Forest tomorrow. May I suggest taking one of our dwarf horses? They're sturdy little beasts, sure-footed and reliable. Perfect for a jaunt through the forest."* With a smile and a wink, she turned and hurried off to attend to other customers, leaving the travelers to discuss their plans for the journey ahead.

----------


## Xihirli

Val was holding her horses reins outside in the rain.
"Tomorrow!?" she called into the tavern.
"The girl could be dead by then!"

----------


## Blorcyn

Norm looks through the thick glass windows of the inn, at the sky. 

*Spoiler*
Show

 OOC: what time of day is it? Whats the weather like? Trying to gauge what the danger from the elements is to the child and to us if we strike out today.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Norm looks through the thick glass windows of the inn, at the sky. 
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
>  OOC: what time of day is it? Whats the weather like? Trying to gauge what the danger from the elements is to the child and to us if we strike out today.


The sky is awash in shades of pink and orange, the last remnants of the setting sun. The trees in the distance are silhouetted against the colorful sky, their branches reaching up as if trying to grasp the last rays of the day. As night falls on Oakhaven, the air is filled with the sound of howling rain. The night had been peaceful and still, with only the sound of crickets chirping in the fields to break the silence. But as the minutes passed, a faint rumbling could be heard in the distance. It grew louder and more ominous as the minutes ticked by, until it became a deafening roar that shook the very foundations of the house. Suddenly, the sky was lit up by a flash of lightning, followed by a crack of thunder that made everyone jump. The rain began to fall in sheets, pounded against the windows and roof with such force that it sounded like the house was being bombarded. The wind picked up, howling through the trees and sending branches crashing to the ground. It was a terrifying sound, one that sent chills down the spine. The streets of Oakhaven, normally bustling with activity, are now empty and quiet, as the villagers have all retreated to the safety and warmth of their homes. The rain pounds against the thatched roofs of the houses, creating a constant din that echoes through the streets. The windows, shuttered against the storm, do little to block out the noise. In the distance, lightning illuminates the sky, casting an eerie glow over the village. Patrons huddled in the common room of the Eagle Tavern, clinging to each other as the storm raged on. It seemed like it would never end, as if the very elements were against them. But eventually, after what felt like an eternity, the rain began to taper off, the wind died down, and the thunder and lightning retreated into the distance.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Val was holding her horses reins outside in the rain.
> "Tomorrow!?" she called into the tavern.
> "The girl could be dead by then!"


As the barmaid stood at the window of the tavern, her face was illuminated by the bright flashes of lightning that lit up the sky. She pointed out at the storm with a worried look on her face, turning to the group of travelers gathered at the bar. *"You'll want to be careful out there,"* she said, her voice filled with concern. *"It's not safe to be out in this weather, especially in the White Forest. That place is treacherous enough on a good day, but with a storm like this? It's downright dangerous."* The patrons of the Eagle Tavern looked out at the storm, unsure of what to do. They had been planning on making their way through the White Forest to rescue the miller's daughter, but now they were having second thoughts.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Danger is a fact of life. One should work to mitigate the risks where one can... But given that it's dangerous for people such as myself, a trained soldier..." Sharra says, looking into the storm. "What do you think it's going to be like for an innocent young woman, unused to the rigors of the world?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I vote we go now. Be the heroes!

----------


## Xihirli

"I'll lead the horse when not in battle if we can't get you all steeds," Val suggests. 
"But we need to save her!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Go now! Heroism!

----------


## Marcarius5555

Miller Elienas knew that the odds of finding his daughter were slim, but he also knew that he couldn't just sit idly by and do nothing. He made the difficult decision to join the adventurers on their journey into the White Forest, no matter the risks. The miller couldn't help but feel a sense of helplessness wash over him. He had always been a strong and capable man, able to face any challenge that came his way. But this was different. This was his daughter, the one person he loved more than anyone else in the world. As the minutes ticked by, the miller's thoughts turned to all the things he wished he could have done differently. He should have insisted that she stay at home. But it was too late for regrets now. All he could do was sit and wait, hoping and praying that she would be found safe and sound. As the rain pounded against the windowpanes, the miller closed his eyes and took a deep breath, trying to find a glimmer of hope in the darkness. He knew that the journey ahead would be difficult, but he was determined to do whatever it took to bring his daughter home. The miller's heart was heavy with worry, but he held on to the hope that they would find his daughter and bring her home safely. He knew that the dangers of the White Forest were great, but he was determined to do whatever it took to save the one he loved most.

As the rainstorm raged outside, the patrons of the tavern huddled around the fireplace, trying to stay warm and dry. The sound of the rain was deafening, the wind howling as it whipped through the streets, sending debris flying through the air. Inside the tavern, the atmosphere was tense as the patrons watched the storm through the windows, their faces etched with concern. The rain was coming down in sheets, the sky so dark that it was almost as if night had fallen in the middle of the day. Despite the chaos outside, the Eagle Tavern was a haven of warmth and light, the fire crackling and the smell of freshly brewed ale filling the air. The patrons sat in silence, their thoughts lost in the howling wind and the driving rain. As the storm raged on, the patrons watched in awe as lightning lit up the sky, the flash of light briefly illuminating the darkness. It was a sight to behold, both beautiful and terrifying at the same time. Inside the Eagle Tavern, the windows shook as the storm raged on, the thunder crashing and the lightning illuminating the darkness. It was a sight to behold, both beautiful and terrifying at the same time. As the storm raged on, the sounds of the rain and the thunder were deafening, the wind howling as it battered against the walls.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Naru'nrr lets out a sigh, finding himself agreeing with the points laid out by Val and Sharra.  *"I have heard it said that haste makes waste, but I can't help but think that not going now will create a different kind of waste..."*

The Drow shrugs his shoulders.  *"If nothing else, there may still be some kind of trail that we can follow to find her.  If there is then it would certainly make our job easier."*

----------


## Blorcyn

*We do not know the terrain, we do not know the land. The footing will be treacherous, there will be real danger in braving the forest and the mountains in this weather. But this is true for the goblins too. They are not disciplined. They will be together from the rain. I do not mean to distress you Miller, but Goblins trapped in the rain with nothing else to do  they may turn to your daughter, and our timeline may be shorter than if the weather were better. This is the woe.*

Norm pauses. Considering. 

*They will not see or smell or hear us coming until we are on them in this weather. This is the weal. We only need three things. A local guide for the terrain and path, someone to hold the horses once the forest grows thick or the muddy mountain steep, and we must leave them; and, finally your daughters and your Clan name, so we can tell her we come from her trusted father, and will keep her safe.*

Norm pulls out the rough maps that he has wrought in his journey as a Far Traveler. The map for the White Mountains and Oakhaven is as yet very sparse, but he turns to the local men to get them to fill out what they can, in the time that remains.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *We do not know the terrain, we do not know the land. The footing will be treacherous, there will be real danger in braving the forest and the mountains in this weather. But this is true for the goblins too. They are not disciplined. They will be together from the rain. I do not mean to distress you Miller, but Goblins trapped in the rain with nothing else to do  they may turn to your daughter, and our timeline may be shorter than if the weather were better. This is the woe.*
> 
> Norm pauses. Considering. 
> 
> *They will not see or smell or hear us coming until we are on them in this weather. This is the weal. We only need three things. A local guide for the terrain and path, someone to hold the horses once the forest grows thick or the muddy mountain steep, and we must leave them; and, finally your daughters and your Clan name, so we can tell her we come from her trusted father, and will keep her safe.*
> 
> Norm pulls out the rough maps that he has wrought in his journey as a Far Traveler. The map for the White Mountains and Oakhaven is as yet very sparse, but he turns to the local men to get them to fill out what they can, in the time that remains.


Norm scanned the crowded common room of the Eagle Tavern, his eyes moving from face to face as he searched for a skilled tracker who prowled the White Forest, searching for lost travelers and hunting down dangerous beasts. The Eagle Tavern was crowded and noisy, with people laughing and talking as they ate and drank. Smoke from the fireplace hung in the air, adding to the dim, cozy atmosphere. As he walked through the room, Norm's eyes landed on a hooded figure sitting alone in front of the fireplace. The flickering flames cast a warm glow over his features, highlighting the sharp angles of the scout's face and the tense set of his shoulders. The scout is dressed in practical, durable clothing, designed to withstand the rigors of the road. A cloak of dark, weather-beaten fabric hangs from the scout's shoulders, its hood drawn up to obscure his face. A quiver of arrows and a shortbow rest against the wall beside them, within easy reach. The shortbow was a sleek and deadly weapon, crafted with precision and skill. It was made of a single piece of wood, carefully curved and shaped to provide maximum power and accuracy. The bowstring was made of a thin but sturdy cord, stretched taut across the bow and held in place by a series of nocks and notches. The scout who owned the shortbow was a skilled archer, able to hit targets at long distances with deadly accuracy. The scout had spent years practicing and honing his skills, and his shortbow was a testament to his dedication and proficiency. The scout took great care of his shortbow, cleaning and maintaining it regularly to ensure that it remained in top condition. The scout kept it well-oiled and protected from the elements, knowing that it was a valuable and essential tool in his line of work. The shortbow was a versatile weapon, able to be used in a variety of situations. The scout could use it to hunt game, to defend against predators, or to attack enemies in combat. It was a reliable and effective tool, and the scout was never without it. The scout seems lost in thought, staring into the fire as if searching for some answer among the dancing flames. The hooded figure sit perfectly still, as if afraid to disturb the peace of the moment. Despite his solitude, the scout exudes a sense of alertness, as if he is always ready for danger. The scout's hand rests lightly on the hilt of his sword, a reminder of the dangers he have faced on his many journeys. As the fire crackles and the tavern fills with the sounds of laughter and conversation, the hooded scout seems a world away, lost in his own thoughts and secrets. Norm knew immediately that this was the person he had come to find.

The hooded scout leaned back in his chair, the firelight casting a warm glow over his features. *"The White Forest is not a place to be taken lightly,"* the scout said, his voice low and serious. *"It's a place of beauty, yes, but it's also a place of danger. The winds can be fierce, and the snow can be deep. It's easy to get lost, and the cold can be deadly."*  *"But the biggest danger in the White Forest is the wildlife,"* the scout continued. *"Bears and wolves roam the forest, and they're not afraid to attack if they feel threatened. And then there are the ice drakes."* *"Ice drakes are the most dangerous creatures in the White Forest,"* the scout said. The hooded scout sat at the table, his eyes fixed on the map in front of them. *"We need to be careful when we enter the White Forest,"* the scout said. *"There are many dangers that we need to watch out for. But perhaps the most dangerous of all are the ice drakes."* *"They're rare, but they're out there. And if you see one, you need to run. They're fast and they breathe ice."* *"Ice drakes are massive creatures, with wings that span several yards and scales that shimmer like diamonds in the sunlight,"*  the scout continued. *"They're hard to spot, because they blend in with the snow and ice. But when you do see one, it's a sight to behold. They're beautiful and terrifying all at once."* *"I've been through the White Forest many times, and I've learned to spot the signs of ice drake activity,*" the scout continued. *"They leave a distinctive mark on the landscape, and if we see these marks, we know to stay away."* The scout reached for a red pen and began to mark the map. *"Here, see this area?"* they said, pointing to a section of the map. *"This is where I spotted an ice drake nest. And here, this is where I saw a pack of ice drakes hunting. We need to avoid these areas if we can."* *"But don't worry,"* the scout said, sensing Norm's fear. *"I've seen ice drakes before, and I know how to avoid them. As long as you follow my lead and do as I say, you'll be safe. Just remember: if you see an ice drake, run. And don't look back."*

*"I have encountered all manner of dangers in the White Forest - bears, wolves, and even a pack of ice drakes. But none of them were as dangerous as the pale lightning goblins. Deep in the heart of the White Forest, hidden among the icy peaks and winding trails, lies a tribe of mysterious and reclusive creatures. They are known as the pale lightning goblins, and they are feared and revered throughout the land. Small and wiry, with pale skin and bright, glowing eyes, the pale lightning goblins are skilled scavengers and hunters. They are able to find food and shelter in even the harshest environments, and they are skilled at crafting and trading. The pale lightning goblin tribe was a mysterious and reclusive group, rarely seen by outsiders. They lived deep in the heart of the mountains, in hidden caves and tunnels that were nearly impossible to find.  They were known for their quick and agile movements, and for their fierce loyalty to their tribe. They were also skilled at crafting and trading, able to barter for valuable goods and resources with other tribes. But the pale lightning goblins were best known for their abilities with lightning magic. They were able to harness the power of the storms, using it to defend their territory and to strike down their enemies. It was said that they could call down lightning from the sky, striking their foes with deadly accuracy."* The scout reached for a red pen and began to mark the map. *"Here, see this area?"* they said, pointing to a section of the map. "This is where I've seen a group of pale lightning goblins hunting. We need to avoid these areas if we can."

The scout looked up at the Norm, his face still hidden in the shadows of his hood. *"I'm Tislet,"* he said, his voice low and gravelly. *"I'm a tracker, and I know the White Forest better than anyone. If you need someone to guide you through its dangers, I'm your man."* *"I might be able to help you,"* he said, his voice low and cautious. *"But it depends on what you're looking for and how much you're willing to pay."* *"But don't worry,"* the scout said. *"I've been through the White Forest many times, and I know how to navigate its dangers. As long as you follow my lead and do as I say, you'll be safe."*

----------


## clash

Tamara didn't like the results of get divination. She liked getting answers or at least a clue. It seemed tonight was full of disappointment. Now they were planning on heading out in a storm? She visibly shook her head but couldn't bring herself to disagree. The girl would be dead by morning. She may already be, but if they waited the would be no doubt. And she did need to go into the forest, this just wasn't how she had thought it would happen. 

"I'll need to change" she decided gesturing down at her finery. "And we should make sure at least one of us knows where we are going. Divination has its limitations." She left to her room to change into her travelers clothes with a heavy cloak covering her and packed her essentials before returning to the common room.

Time for another adventure.

----------


## Blorcyn

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 They're rare, but they're out there. If you see one, run. They're fast and they breathe ice." "Ice drakes are the most dangerous creatures in the White Forest," the scout said, their voice low and serious. The hooded scout sat at the table, their eyes fixed on the map in front of them. "We need to be careful when we enter the White Forest," the scout said, their voice low and serious. "There are many dangers that we need to watch out for. But perhaps the most dangerous of all are the ice drakes." "They're rare, but they're out there. And if you see one, you need to run. They're fast and they breathe ice." 

Think theres some accidental duplication in here.


Norm repeats Tislets words under his breath. *Pale lightning tribe. Storm magic users*. He wears rings on most of his fingers, but the largest and plainest is on his left index and he fiddles with it as he listens, turning it around and around. As he learns of the goblins, the wind in the common room flickers. It whips at his cloak and his clothes flap like he is on a horse at hard gallop for a second. Then, as quickly as it came, the air is still. 

*Tislet,* says Norm, *You say enough that this one does not think your services come cheap. Follow me to the others, let us hear your price together.*

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
>  They're rare, but they're out there. If you see one, run. They're fast and they breathe ice." "Ice drakes are the most dangerous creatures in the White Forest," the scout said, their voice low and serious. The hooded scout sat at the table, their eyes fixed on the map in front of them. "We need to be careful when we enter the White Forest," the scout said, their voice low and serious. "There are many dangers that we need to watch out for. But perhaps the most dangerous of all are the ice drakes." "They're rare, but they're out there. And if you see one, you need to run. They're fast and they breathe ice." 
> 
> Think theres some accidental duplication in here.
> 
> 
> Norm repeats Tislets words under his breath. *Pale lightning tribe. Storm magic users*. He wears rings on most of his fingers, but the largest and plainest is on his left index and he fiddles with it as he listens, turning it around and around. As he learns of the goblins, the wind in the common room flickers. It whips at his cloak and his clothes flap like he is on a horse at hard gallop for a second. Then, as quickly as it came, the air is still. 
> ...


As the man finished speaking, the scout nodded once more, his decision made. He knew what he had to do, and he was ready to do whatever it took to succeed in his mission. Without a second thought, the scout stood up and followed Norm as he made his way through the crowded tavern.

Miller Elienas was a middle-aged man with a rugged, weathered face and a determined look in his eyes. *"Those aren't the goblins that took my daughter,"* he said, his fists clenched at his sides. *"The goblins were a fearsome sight to behold, with skin that was many different shades of green and yellow. Their eyes flashed with malice, and their sharp teeth glinted in the dim light. The armor was intricately decorated with swirling patterns and intricate designs, and it looked like it had been crafted by skilled hands. Each goblin wore a helmet that looked like a wolf with its fanged mouth open in a snarl, and their eyes glinted with a cold, calculating look. The goblins moved with a sense of purpose, their armor clinking and clanking as they marched forward. They seemed almost mechanical in their movements, as if they were machines rather than living beings. Each goblin warrior held a dagger in their hand, their fingers wrapped tightly around the hilt as they stood ready for battle. The twisted dagger was a thing of nightmares, with three wicked blades that seemed to drip with venom. It was a weapon of death, designed to inflict maximum damage on its victims. Each goblin warrior held one of these daggers, their fingers wrapped tightly around the hilt as they stood ready for battle. The blades shone in the sunlight, seeming to pulse with an otherworldly energy. Each goblin warrior had a series of intricate purple tattoos covering their skin."*

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg had been eager to get started, preparing to ask the stout, no-nonsense kind of woman with a friendly face and a quick smile if she could get the horses ready tonight. But then the storm rolled in. Lightning. Skeeg had been struck by lightning once as a child, somehow survived, and didn't want to experience that again. Whenever he heard thunder, he thought the lightning was personally seeking him out among all others in order to finish what it had started when it had struck him before. Hearing the scout talk about the pale lightning goblins made it even worse. He no longer wanted to go outside, preferring the safety and warmth of the tavern. Maybe he'd even enjoy flirting with this woman for the evening. 

But when Val and Sharra decide they are going out to look tonight, and even the miller, who obviously doesn't know how to navigate the woods, decides to go too, Skegg knows he needs to go with them. Despite his now obvious discomfort with the new information about the pale lightning goblins, and the thunderous storm outside, he does his best to overcome his fears. With much less enthusiasm than before, Skegg forces himself to ask the woman,

*"It looks like my new friends are leaving tonight. Can you get the horses ready for us now?"*

He's half hoping she says no and the others will be convinced to wait until morning. But despite the storm, if the others head out tonight, Skegg will go with them to help search. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## Hof

Leaving the somewhat shaded corner he had been quietly eating, a short figure steps towards the group of would-be rescuers. Obviously a gnome by stature and the exaggerated features of his kind. To those in the know and paying attention, the muted colors of his hair, eyes and skin might provoke some surprise - deep gnomes are rare in these parts to say the least.

*"I have some small experience with the dangers of the wilds. If you would have me, I am willing to aid you in your search this night."*

Nothing in his mismatched clothes and equipment, with a knife the sole visible weapon, does anything to substantiate his claims. But he stands tall and calm, tilting his head to you all with a confident look in his pale green/blue eyes.

*"Harbick, at your service"*, he says with a slight bow

Despite his demeanor, he has no true interest in going out into the dark night. But he has been travelling alone for too long now. A chance to ingratiate himself with the townsfolk, these able seeming outsiders, or both, is not to be ignored. Best to show some initiative then.

----------


## clash

"If we've aqquired horses and a guide I am am ready to go. I have all I need" Tamara mentions catching up on the conversation. Beneath hey cloak, get recently donned scale mail is evident. She raised her shield and stumbled a bit strapping it to get arm as if it was a recently learned skill. "To the stables?"

----------


## Blorcyn

> "If we've aqquired horses and a guide I am am ready to go. I have all I need" Tamara mentions catching up on the conversation. Beneath hey cloak, get recently donned scale mail is evident. She raised her shield and stumbled a bit strapping it to get arm as if it was a recently learned skill. "To the stables?"


Norm grits his teeth but relents. 

*How much will this inns horse set me back?*

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Norm grits his teeth but relents. 
> 
> *How much will this inns horse set me back?*


The barmaid smiles broadly, then replies, *"Well, it will depend on what kind of horse you'd like to lease or purchase -- a warhorse will set you back more than a simple riding horse, but will be more apt to meet any of the many dangers you may encounter in the White Forest."*

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Skegg*
> Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
> AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
> HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
> Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
> Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1
> 
> Skegg had been eager to get started, preparing to ask the stout, no-nonsense kind of woman with a friendly face and a quick smile if she could get the horses ready tonight. But then the storm rolled in. Lightning. Skeeg had been struck by lightning once as a child, somehow survived, and didn't want to experience that again. Whenever he heard thunder, he thought the lightning was personally seeking him out among all others in order to finish what it had started when it had struck him before. Hearing the scout talk about the pale lightning goblins made it even worse. He no longer wanted to go outside, preferring the safety and warmth of the tavern. Maybe he'd even enjoy flirting with this woman for the evening. 
> 
> ...


The barmaid nods, *"Certainly I can get the horses ready for you, but I'll have to know what kind you want, and whether you want to simply lease them, or purchase them outright."*

----------


## Marcarius5555

> As the man finished speaking, the scout nodded once more, his decision made. He knew what he had to do, and he was ready to do whatever it took to succeed in his mission. Without a second thought, the scout stood up and followed Norm as he made his way through the crowded tavern.
> 
> Miller Elienas was a middle-aged man with a rugged, weathered face and a determined look in his eyes. *"Those aren't the goblins that took my daughter,"* he said, his fists clenched at his sides. *"The goblins were a fearsome sight to behold, with skin that was many different shades of green and yellow. Their eyes flashed with malice, and their sharp teeth glinted in the dim light. The armor was intricately decorated with swirling patterns and intricate designs, and it looked like it had been crafted by skilled hands. Each goblin wore a helmet that looked like a wolf with its fanged mouth open in a snarl, and their eyes glinted with a cold, calculating look. The goblins moved with a sense of purpose, their armor clinking and clanking as they marched forward. They seemed almost mechanical in their movements, as if they were machines rather than living beings. Each goblin warrior held a dagger in their hand, their fingers wrapped tightly around the hilt as they stood ready for battle. The twisted dagger was a thing of nightmares, with three wicked blades that seemed to drip with venom. It was a weapon of death, designed to inflict maximum damage on its victims. Each goblin warrior held one of these daggers, their fingers wrapped tightly around the hilt as they stood ready for battle. The blades shone in the sunlight, seeming to pulse with an otherworldly energy. Each goblin warrior had a series of intricate purple tattoos covering their skin."*


The scout Tislet starts to attention at this out burst by Miller Elienas. He seems to worry on the matter, rubbing his gristled chin pointedly for a minute that seems to last an hour. The scout then speaks in a measured tone, *"This is dire news indeed -- if what you say is true, friend, the description you have given is of the dust goblins of the Western Wastes. It appears some of their number may have traveled east to the Lands of the Crossroads. If this is true, it cannot bode good for the fair people of Oakhaven, or the other inhabitants of the border regions of the Madgar Kingdom."*

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Naru'nrr's lips thin as their potential guide starts to explain just what kind of goblin they're going to be dealing with.  *"Seems like a good reason to hurry in my opinion,"* the wizard says, *"If we don't, I have doubts that this will be the first incident like this.  This kind of thing never happens only once."*

With that rather ominous comment Naru'nrr turns to the barmaid his new Dwarf friend is talking to.  *"I suspect that even leasing  warhorse will be out of my price range, but perhaps if we double up..."*

----------


## Blorcyn

> Naru'nrr's lips thin as their potential guide starts to explain just what kind of goblin they're going to be dealing with.  *"Seems like a good reason to hurry in my opinion,"* the wizard says, *"If we don't, I have doubts that this will be the first incident like this.  This kind of thing never happens only once."*
> 
> With that rather ominous comment Naru'nrr turns to the barmaid his new Dwarf friend is talking to.  *"I suspect that even leasing  warhorse will be out of my price range, but perhaps if we double up..."*


Norm nods. He does not prefer riding and warhorse will be too much, but if Narunrr takes the reigns then Norm will ride behind. Besides, he is curious about Narunrr and much keen to speak with him and a double up will provide the opportunity.

----------


## Hof

> The barmaid nods, *"Certainly I can get the horses ready for you, but I'll have to know what kind you want, and whether you want to simply lease them, or purchase them outright."*


Harbick chimes in: *"I would like to purchase a riding horse. A warhorse is too much of an investment, plus I don't think I have the bulk needed to control one. Unless someone else wants to share the price and double up with me?"*

----------


## JNAProductions

"Unless anyone is holding riches in their pocket, I suspect we'll all need to double up. I'll put forward what I can," Sharra says.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg doesn't want to run beside the others, but paying for a horse to look for someone else's child seems like a waste of his money. 

*"Riding horses will be fine. We will return them when we're done, so just the lease price. I'm sure the miller will vouch for their return."* He looks over at the miller, daring him to deny us the horses. He then turns to the woman and smiles. 

*"Or you could donate the use of the horses for this worthy cause."*

----------


## clash

"Riding horses should be sufficient I would think and yes I think returning them would be best assuming they survive. I can ride front or back if we're doubling up but let's not push the animals too hard if that's the case" Tamara explained.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> "Riding horses should be sufficient I would think and yes I think returning them would be best assuming they survive. I can ride front or back if we're doubling up but let's not push the animals too hard if that's the case" Tamara explained.


The barmaid interjects *"A warhorse will set you back 400 gold pieces, a riding horse 75, and a pony 30 -- you can rent any of these for a tenth of those amounts per a fortnight, but you're liable but their whole value if they die during their term of lease."*

----------


## Xihirli

"Are you guys coming or what?" Val called from out in the rain, soaking.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*"Hold your horses!"* Naru'nrr calls out to the increasingly wet knight standing in the wet night before looking down at the Dwarf.  *"Okay how about this; we go halves on leasing a riding horse, and if anything happens to it we also split the rest of the cost.  That sound good to you?"*

----------


## Hof

> The barmaid interjects *"A warhorse will set you back 400 gold pieces, a riding horse 75, and a pony 30 -- you can rent any of these for a tenth of those amounts per a fortnight, but you're liable but their whole value if they die during their term of lease."*


*"A lease of a riding horse, here you go"*, Harbick says as he counts out 8 gold pieces and hands them to the barmaid. *"Anyone who wants to join my ride, now is your chance."*

He then takes a final few bites of his meal, before getting his equipment and mounting the horse. With some difficulty at first, as the horse is too high. Harbick mutters to himself, although still audible to others outside in the rain *"They'll know soon enough anyway"*. For about a second an aura of increased shadow gathers around him, before this suddenly stretches out and disappears with a dim flash. Somewhere during this, he disappeared from the ground and reappeared on top of his horse.

----------


## Blorcyn

> *"A lease of a riding horse, here you go"*, Harbick says as he counts out 8 gold pieces and hands them to the barmaid. *"Anyone who wants to join my ride, now is your chance."*
> 
> He then takes a final few bites of his meal, before getting his equipment and mounting the horse. With some difficulty at first, as the horse is too high. Harbick mutters to himself, although still audible to others outside in the rain *"They'll know soon enough anyway"*. For about a second an aura of increased shadow gathers around him, before this suddenly stretches out and disappears with a dim flash. Somewhere during this, he disappeared from the ground and reappeared on top of his horse.


*Quite some skill. Quite some skill.* Norm admires. With the drow and the dwarf pairing up, he follows Harbick. *This one will gladly travel with you and share the cost of the lease, if you will permit him to be curious about your vault just now.*

----------


## clash

Tamara pays the 8 gold for the riding horse as well.  "You're welcome to double with me Sharra" she works too the remaining member of the group. She wouldn't mind having a conversation with her. With her battle scars, Tamara was sure there was a lot of experience behind those eyes and comments. She'd be a fool to pass up the opportunity. 

Tamara follows the rest out and mints her horse ready to embark.

----------


## Hof

> *Quite some skill. Quite some skill.* Norm admires. With the drow and the dwarf pairing up, he follows Harbick. *This one will gladly travel with you and share the cost of the lease, if you will permit him to be curious about your vault just now.*


*"Climb on then, so we may be off. I have had an affinity with transporting magics as long as I can remember. Perhaps it will be useful in our mission this night. I noticed some wind around you was not entirely natural. I assume then that you have some magical ability of your own?"*

----------


## Blorcyn

> *"Climb on then, so we may be off. I have had an affinity with transporting magics as long as I can remember. Perhaps it will be useful in our mission this night. I noticed some wind around you was not entirely natural. I assume then that you have some magical ability of your own?"*


Norm pauses for a minute. He speaks the language, but he knows the word wind can have two meanings, and he has found the food of this place is quite effectively digested. He errs on the side of caution and elects to ignore it. 

*Yes. Yes. Magic you may call it though I have studied nothing and earned less. For as long as I can remember those of my family who listened could feel the movements and the moods of the winds that lingered around our home, though they only rarely acknowledged us more than any other mortal, and so we might occasionally direct a gust here or there. 

Since I have begun travelling however, I find there are magics I can use, magics that come to me as tribute. The winds of this land are far more obliging, they flock to me and seek my notice, like I am an emissary from some Noble Lord with whom they would wish to curry even reflected favor. Its how I got these rituals, but I am keen now to gain understanding from those who use and study magic in the natural way.*  Norm taps the small circular book chained to his belt, as he speaks to indicate what he means. Then he pulls himself up onto the horse, awkwardly seated behind Harbick.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg doesn't want to share a horse with anyone. He's concerned his excessive weight might already be too much for one of the beasts, so he smiles at Naru'nrr and slaps his belly, even though he really has no gut. He's just a compact bundle of muscle. 

*"I should probably ride alone. Horses can only handle so much weight. Perhaps one of the gnomes will share with you."* He gives the woman 10gp to lease one of the riding horses.

*"Get me a strong riding horse. Whichever one you think would be best for me."*

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*"Fair enough,"* Naru'nrr nods before pulling out his coin purse again, lightly tossing it in the air before catching it again.  *"You know what, I think I'll splurge, I do that so rarely these days,"* the Drow continues as he starts pulling out golden coins, *"I'll buy a riding horse, and if you could find me one that doesn't spook easily it'd be appreciated."*  In moments there's seventy-five shining coins counted out for the barmaid

----------


## JNAProductions

> Tamara pays the 8 gold for the riding horse as well.  "You're welcome to double with me Sharra" she works too the remaining member of the group. She wouldn't mind having a conversation with her. With her battle scars, Tamara was sure there was a lot of experience behind those eyes and comments. She'd be a fool to pass up the opportunity. 
> 
> Tamara follows the rest out and mints her horse ready to embark.


"Thank you," Sharra says to Tamara. 

Outside in the rain, she calls out to everyone. "Tamara and I will take point-she'll focus on riding the horse, while I'll keep an eye out for any ambushes or anything of the sort. I've an eye for this sort of thing."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Passive Perception 20, so I should be able to spot most anything that comes our way!

----------


## Blorcyn

> "Thank you," Sharra says to Tamara. 
> 
> Outside in the rain, she calls out to everyone. "Tamara and I will take point-she'll focus on riding the horse, while I'll keep an eye out for any ambushes or anything of the sort. I've an eye for this sort of thing."
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Passive Perception 20, so I should be able to spot most anything that comes our way!


*That reminds me* says Norm. He snaps his fingers and in a coalescence of wind a horned owl fades into view from nowhere, swooping to land on his outstretched arm. _A little girl is missing. Taken by Goblins who may talk to the storm, too. Help us._ The language he speaks isnt nordic, and instead sounds like whistles and breathy song. The owl hoots, then takes to wing. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Owl has 120ft dark vision, and keen senses for advantage on perception, on the statblock I checked DM, if youre happy.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *That reminds me* says Norm. He snaps his fingers and in a coalescence of wind a horned owl fades into view from nowhere, swooping to land on his outstretched arm. _A little girl is missing. Taken by Goblins who may talk to the storm, too. Help us._ The language he speaks isnt nordic, and instead sounds like whistles and breathy song. The owl hoots, then takes to wing. 
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Owl has 120ft dark vision, and keen senses for advantage on perception, on the statblock I checked DM, if youre happy.


Just marking that I'm accepting the owl stats and I'm tracking that as you move into the forest. Why don't you go ahead and roll for Passive Perception for it too.





> "Thank you," Sharra says to Tamara. 
> 
> Outside in the rain, she calls out to everyone. "Tamara and I will take point-she'll focus on riding the horse, while I'll keep an eye out for any ambushes or anything of the sort. I've an eye for this sort of thing."
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Passive Perception 20, so I should be able to spot most anything that comes our way!


Just marking that I read the ooc and I'm taking account of Passive Perception 20 as you move into the forest, along with the owl.




> *"Fair enough,"* Naru'nrr nods before pulling out his coin purse again, lightly tossing it in the air before catching it again.  *"You know what, I think I'll splurge, I do that so rarely these days,"* the Drow continues as he starts pulling out golden coins, *"I'll buy a riding horse, and if you could find me one that doesn't spook easily it'd be appreciated."*  In moments there's seventy-five shining coins counted out for the barmaid





> *Skegg*
> Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
> AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
> HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
> Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
> Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1
> 
> Skegg doesn't want to share a horse with anyone. He's concerned his excessive weight might already be too much for one of the beasts, so he smiles at Naru'nrr and slaps his belly, even though he really has no gut. He's just a compact bundle of muscle. 
> 
> ...


The barmaid Dradola quickly procures the riding horses for Skegg and Naru'nrr . 

Are we all ready to go? I'll move on with the party going into the White Forest.

----------


## Blorcyn

*Spoiler*
Show

The owl statblock gives its passive perception as 13, unless is there a variant to roll for passive that Ive missed?


Norm nods to the others. With the owl gliding into the shadow of the tree line, hes ready to go.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

With his new horse's reins in hand, Naru'nrr starts making his way over to where some of his new companions are already gathered, in one of the few places nearby with any degree of protection from the weather.  *"Let's ride!"* Is all that he says once he's climbed into the horse's back

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg nods to the woman as he takes his horse. Most dwarves would have trouble mounting a regular riding horse, with its saddle well above their head, but Skegg isn't most dwarves. He reaches up to the saddle and grabs the pommel, and with one fluid motion, flips himself around, off the ground and onto the saddle. Once mounted, he smiles back at the woman.

*"I'll bring her back to you shortly. I never got your name. Who should I ask for when I return?"* 

He then looks to the others, *"I'm ready."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Dradola - Barmaid at Eagle Tavern in Oakhaven
Oakhaven sits Madgar kingdom, on the edge of the White Forest, along the banks of the Templine River, at the foot of the White Mountains

----------


## Marcarius5555

As the group of riders on horseback exit the small town of Oakhaven, they are met with a driving rainstorm that seems to be getting worse by the minute. The main road leading out of town is slick and slippery, making it difficult for the horses to maintain their footing. Despite the challenging conditions, the riders press on, determined to reach their destination. As the rainstorm sweeps through the small town, the main street becomes a scene of chaos. The pavement is slick and shiny, slick with rainwater, and puddles have formed in every low spot. The storm drains struggle to keep up with the deluge, and water cascades over the curbs and onto the sidewalks. Pedestrians huddle under awnings and dash from one dry spot to another, trying to stay out of the rain. The sound of rain pounding against the roofs and windshields fills the air, and lightning flashes in the distance. Horse-drawn carts and carriages struggle to make their way through the muddy road, their wheels sinking into the soft ground and sending up sprays of water and mud. Despite the inclement weather, the riders are determined to press on. They huddle under their hoods and rain gear, trying to stay dry as they make their way through the gates and onto the main road. The rain falls in sheets, drenching the ground and making it difficult to see. Despite the challenges they face, the riders remain focused and determined, pushing through the storm as they make their way out of town. They ride in a tight formation, seeking protection from the elements and support from one another. The main gates of the small town are a formidable sight, with two tall towers flanking either side of the entrance. The gates themselves are made of thick, solid wood, reinforced with iron bands. A heavy chain is looped through the gates, holding them securely closed. Above the gates, a drawbridge spans the distance between the towers, allowing people and vehicles to pass through. The drawbridge is made of sturdy planks of wood, supported by thick ropes and a system of pulleys and levers. It can be raised or lowered as needed, allowing access to the town or protecting it from unwanted visitors. Guards stand watch on either side of the gates, their armor and weapons glinting in the sunlight. They keep a vigilant eye on the surrounding area, ready to defend the town from any threats that may arise. Despite its small size, the town is well-protected, with a strong wall and gates that can withstand even the most determined attack. As the rainstorm rages on, the statue of the sun god Khors stands tall and proud by the main gates of the town. The statue is a grand, impressive sight, depicting the god with his arms outstretched, as if embracing the world. He is carved from gleaming white marble, and his face is serene and peaceful. Despite the heavy rain, the statue remains unscathed, standing tall and unyielding against the elements. Water streams down its surface, but it seems impervious to the storm. It is as if the god of the sun is determined to show his power and strength, even in the midst of the worst weather. As the storm rages on, people huddle under awnings and seek shelter wherever they can find it. They watch the statue with a mix of awe and respect, grateful for the protection it offers. Despite the chaos and uncertainty of the rainstorm, the statue of the god of the sun stands as a beacon of hope and light, reminding everyone that even in the darkest of times, there is always a glimmer of hope. 

As the riders pass through the gates and into the forest, they are greeted by a thick, impenetrable darkness. The trees are tall and dense, blocking out most of the light, and the only illumination comes from the faint glow of the moon and the riders' own torches. As  the group of riders on horseback enters the dark forest, the rain seems to intensify, causing the riders to huddle closer together for warmth and protection. The sound of the rain pounding against their hoods and the howling wind through the trees is almost deafening. Visibility is poor, and the riders have to rely on their horses' instincts to navigate through the dense underbrush.

----------


## Xihirli

Val rides close behind their leaders, the darkness a true inhibition on her sight. She was out in the rain before the others, too, as those with her were delay fish.

"Press on! A childs life depends on it!"
She pats her trusty horses neck.
"Come on, girl. We can make it!"

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*"Keep your eyes open as best as you can,"* Naru'nrr whispers as they continue along, now thoroughly soaked.  Wiping water from his face, he cranes his neck as he looks around, knowing from experience just how quickly an ambush can come when you're not in friendly territory.

----------


## Marcarius5555

The group of travelers moved slowly along the narrow road, single file, as they made their way through the dense forest. The trees towered above them, their white trunks standing out in stark contrast to the dark, verdant foliage. The travelers were a mix of horseback riders and those on foot, each one lost in their own thoughts as they navigated the winding path. The air was filled with the sounds of the forest - the rustling of leaves in the gentle breeze, the chirping of birds and the occasional soft clop of hooves on the dirt road. The travelers were surrounded by a variety of species of trees, including aspen, birch, poplar, sycamore, and gum, each one distinct and beautiful in its own way. The road was narrow and winding, and the travelers had to be careful as they made their way through the dense underbrush. The trees seemed to close in around them, creating a sense of intimacy and isolation as they journeyed deeper into the forest. Despite the challenges of the journey, the travelers remained undaunted. They were a determined and resourceful group, and they knew that they could rely on each other to get through whatever obstacles lay ahead. As they made their way through the forest, the travelers forged a strong bond, united by their shared sense of adventure and determination to reach their destination. The rainstorm swept through the forest, its heavy drops pitter-pattering on the leaves and branches of the trees. The narrow road that wound its way through the forest was quickly transformed into a slick, muddy mess, as the rainwater collected in puddles on the surface. The sound of the rain was a constant cacophony, filling the air with a soothing, rhythmic sound. The trees rustled in the wind, their leaves tossing and turning as the storm raged on. Despite the downpour, the forest was alive with the sounds of nature - the chirping of birds, the rustling of leaves, and the occasional croak of a frog. As the travelers made their way along the narrow road, they had to navigate carefully to avoid the puddles that had formed. The road was slick and treacherous, and it was clear that the rain had made their journey much more difficult.

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra frowns. "We need to make sure we're on the right trail-all the haste in the world won't do us any good if we're not on the proper path. Who here is an experienced tracker?"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sharra will Help anyone who attempts to track our innocent, granting them Advantage on the roll.

----------


## Blorcyn

> Sharra frowns. "We need to make sure we're on the right trail-all the haste in the world won't do us any good if we're not on the proper path. Who here is an experienced tracker?"
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Sharra will Help anyone who attempts to track our innocent, granting them Advantage on the roll.


Norm can barely hear Sharra, even though she is only feet ahead of him. 

*WHAT?!* he shouts. Hes had quite enough of the rain. He turns the ring on his finger and whispers to the wind, in Auran. _If you dont mind, keep this rain from me._

A *GUST* creates a shield of air by channelling itself straight up above the head of Norm and his gnome companion and their horse. 

When Sharra repeats herself, he turns back to see if he can spot Tislet, the tracker the band had hired. Surely, he would be the best at survival craft in this forest so close to his home and so well known to him. Norm can ask the storm for *GUIDANCE*, despite all its bluster hitherto, and he does so for whoever looks for tracks.

----------


## Hof

> *WHAT?!* he shouts. Hes had quite enough of the rain. He turns the ring on his finger and whispers to the wind, in Auran. _If you dont mind, keep this rain from me._
> 
> A *GUST* creates a shield of air by channelling itself straight up above the head of Norm and his gnome companion and their horse.


*"Quite an impressive ability and very welcome, Norm."* Harbick speaks in a low voice, even though the rain would probably drown out the sound.

*"Now that the rain is no longer pelting us, perhaps you would like to light a torch? I can see well enough in the dark, but finding tracks should be easier in the light. I have some in my backpack, along with a tinderbox. I would rather keep both my hands on the reins."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

With 120' darkvision, Harbick will keep looking for nearby threats

----------


## Blorcyn

> *"Quite an impressive ability and very welcome, Norm."* Harbick speaks in a low voice, even though the rain would probably drown out the sound.
> 
> *"Now that the rain is no longer pelting us, perhaps you would like to light a torch? I can see well enough in the dark, but finding tracks should be easier in the light. I have some in my backpack, along with a tinderbox. I would rather keep both my hands on the reins."*
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> With 120' darkvision, Harbick will keep looking for nearby threats


Norm listens to the older adventurer, and does as requested, picking a gnome-sized torch from the middle pouch of Harbick's pack. Fumbling with wet fingers, he fails to find the tinderbox. He sighs. 

_Do you have a light?_ he asks the wind. The air around him suddenly sparks with tiny, thin blue arcs of lightning, and *Prestidigitation* lights the torch. He blows on it, coaxing the flame until it gives a healthy light. "_You are a gracious host, I am much obliged._"

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg pulls his cloak tight in the downpour but it barely helps. It keeps the pounding rain off, but it is soaked completely through. Skegg is as wet as if he hadn't had a cloak at all. He looks on with jealousy as Norm protects himself and his companion from the rain. While he had been chatty in the tavern, he keeps his talking simple out in this weather.

*"Watch out for ambushes too."* 

While others try to follow the trail, Skegg keeps his eyes out for any danger. He does not light a torch, instead relying on his darkvision and the others' lights. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Guard subskill should give him +1 to perception for this.

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Dradola - Barmaid at Eagle Tavern in Oakhaven
Oakhaven sits Madgar kingdom, on the edge of the White Forest, along the banks of the Templine River, at the foot of the White Mountains

----------


## clash

Tamara speaks a few words in ancient tongue and a light appears in her hand helping to light the way. She guides the horse  out in front as directed by Sharra being careful to watch the footing over the treacherous terrain. 

"Easy girl" she soothes the horse. Then speaks to Sharra behind her. "You bear the signs of many battles. Mary I ask what happened?"

Once they reach the last known location of the millers daughter, Tamara will attempt to track the goblins and the girl. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


[Roll]1d20+6[/roll]

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra nods, as she uses her eagle eyes to help Tamara find what's needed. "I won't go into too many details, but I was part of a team. Infiltrators, espionage, all manner of hidden warfare. We were good... But we weren't perfect," she says, pausing a moment. "I was able to escape that last mission. But not everyone did."

----------


## Xihirli

Val, her horse Veverka clopping through the mud, rides up next to Sharra and claps her on the shoulder. 
"Well, I for one am glad to have you here with me. I have always admired those who build up their bodies and minds together... I mean, I do alright, but there's my training and then there's what _you_ can do."

----------


## Blorcyn

> Val, her horse Veverka clopping through the mud, rides up next to Sharra and claps her on the shoulder. 
> "Well, I for one am glad to have you here with me. I have always admired those who build up their bodies and minds together... I mean, I do alright, but there's my training and then there's what _you_ can do."


Norm notes Vals approach and the warmth with which she reassured Sharra after the confession. As someone beloved by the air, he has always had keen senses for conversation and writing in his immediate vicinity, and habit and negative experience has taught him to pretend he does not hear what he does. 

Would he have been received as Val was? The people here are different, the customs are. The temperaments are. Perhaps he should be, too.

Harbick. You are from where?

----------


## Hof

Harbick gets noticeably more tense as the topic comes up.

*"I lived among my family and others of my kind once, but I had to leave or die... Perhaps something to be talked about later. When our attention is not taken up by more pressing matters. We can compare our histories upon our successful return, if you wish."*

He then makes a point of keeping a watchful eye.

----------


## Blorcyn

> Harbick gets noticeably more tense as the topic comes up.
> 
> *"I lived among my family and others of my kind once, but I had to leave or die... Perhaps something to be talked about later. When our attention is not taken up by more pressing matters. We can compare our histories upon our successful return, if you wish."*
> 
> He then makes a point of keeping a watchful eye.


Norm goes silent at Harbicks tone and reply. Perhaps it is not that Val is special, perhaps there is just some vital quality that Norm lacks and others possess. He holds the torch and does not speak again, listening instead to the far easier to win over wind. It has always been so, he was wrong to think that he might change things so that they otherwise.

----------


## clash

> Sharra nods, as she uses her eagle eyes to help Tamara find what's needed. "I won't go into too many details, but I was part of a team. Infiltrators, espionage, all manner of hidden warfare. We were good... But we weren't perfect," she says, pausing a moment. "I was able to escape that last mission. But not everyone did."


"I'm rather new to adventuring myself. It was somewhat forced upon me so I think I could gain a lot from your experience if you don't mind giving me some tips along the way. My father and brothers are all done of the hunt so fortunately I know a bit about tracking." Tamara offered. She was always careful not to get into too many details about her quest. Few would really understand.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*"As someone with a bit of experience in that field, feel free to ask me any questions on the subject of adventuring,"* Naru'nrr idly comments, wiping a bit of water from his face, *"Back in the day my group had a bit of fame.  Heh, the stories I could tell!  Maybe if we make it back to the Eagle Tavern I'll share a few of them with you!  It'd be good to share some of that knowledge with a new generation..."*

----------


## Marcarius5555

> "I'm rather new to adventuring myself. It was somewhat forced upon me so I think I could gain a lot from your experience if you don't mind giving me some tips along the way. My father and brothers are all done of the hunt so fortunately I know a bit about tracking." Tamara offered. She was always careful not to get into too many details about her quest. Few would really understand.


*Spoiler: Survival*
Show

As the tracker made her way through the dense forest, she kept a sharp eye out for any signs of her quarry. She quickly picked up the trail, following the goblin's tracks through the thick brush. As she tracked the goblin, the tracker began to pick up the scent of other creatures as well. She could smell the musky odor of large spider-like creatures, and she knew that she was getting closer to their target. The tracker moved cautiously, staying low to the ground and using the cover of the dense vegetation to stay hidden. She knew that the goblins and their spider allies were dangerous, and she didn't want to give away their position.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Norm can barely hear Sharra, even though she is only feet ahead of him. 
> 
> *WHAT?!* he shouts. Hes had quite enough of the rain. He turns the ring on his finger and whispers to the wind, in Auran. _If you dont mind, keep this rain from me._
> 
> A *GUST* creates a shield of air by channelling itself straight up above the head of Norm and his gnome companion and their horse. 
> 
> When Sharra repeats herself, he turns back to see if he can spot Tislet, the tracker the band had hired. Surely, he would be the best at survival craft in this forest so close to his home and so well known to him. Norm can ask the storm for *GUIDANCE*, despite all its bluster hitherto, and he does so for whoever looks for tracks.


The scout moved with stealth and grace, blending into the surrounding foliage as he followed the party from a safe distance. He was an expert at tracking and had learned to move silently through the forest, leaving no trace of his passing. As the party trudged along the muddy road, the scout kept pace with them.

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3


Zhanty thought she could take a quick shortcut through part of the forest but she got distracted by some flora that she wanted to take samples of and ended up going a little bit further then she wanted down the wrong path.

When the rain started falling she set up a tarpaulin over her pony and cart for a little bit of shelter. The cart is of dwarven make, a bit large for a gnome like Zhanty, but it gets the job done. It is loaded with a chest of assorted tools. An Unseen Servant stands in the middle of the cart holding up the center of the tarpaulin so that the rain doesn't puddle.

She spots the light of the approaching party long before she can hear them over the storm. 

Using the chest as cover she readies her crossbow so that it is loaded, leveled, and ready for trouble.

*"Who goes there?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Best way I thought of plugging the character into the situation, hope it is okay.

----------


## Blorcyn

Norm taps at Harbicks shoulder as the wagon and cart appears in the light of the torch, though of course the gnome has presumably seen it long before now. Though Norm can see the tarp, he sees no sign of the voices speaker. He does however see the hint of a crossbow bolts point glinting. 

Norm slowly unhooks his shield from his cloak and pulls it onto his right arm. His left hand forms a fist, but he does not yet raise his ring to point at the cart. 

Norm raises his voice. 

Authority is not given to you to blockade this trail to agents of the Lord of Oakhaven on official dispensation. Lower your arms, state your name and business in this forest. We are on the trail of a childsnatcher, not a pleasant thing to be caught and tangled in, stranger.

Norms voice does not sound foreign anymore, but instead could be any native speaker from the valley of the White Mountains. 

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+7)[*12*]
(CHA Deception +6, trained +1Acting rr 1-3)
(Ive chosen mimicry as the second starting trained skill. DM in this roll where its acting but also mimicry of accent, does a trained skill get a +1 from both sub skills?)

OOC: I'll use non bolded, or else italics for wind talking, for Norm now, to avoid confusion.

----------


## Hof

While approaching the cart, Harbick gathers shadow and light in one hand. With an experienced gesture, he forms them into the shape of two battleaxes and a net. The weapons are all shimmer and shade, but no visible substance. As he hangs one of the axes and the net from his belt, it is obvious to anyone close by, that the objects are not weightless. Probably no illusion then.

After Norm's proclamation, Harbick whispers "Good show lad, you have me convinced!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Projected weapons last for a minute.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg recognizes the dwarven origin of the cart and immediately feels at ease. It reminds him of a cart he used to ride as a child. He has great memories of riding into town with his father to help him sell his homemade furniture. Skegg never learned the trade, but he enjoyed the trips and time with his father. 

When he sees the gnome pointing a crossbow at us, he isn't terribly concerned. She doesn't seem aggressive, just cautious. Norm's formal salutation seems a bit excessive to Skegg, but likely effective at diffusing the situation. When he sees the tarp tented with no supports, he assumes the gnome knows some magic and thinks she might be helpful. It's too wet out here to threaten the gnome, or hold a long conversation, so he instead invites her to join us.

*"Goblins stole the miller's daughter. We're going to get her back. You should join us. It should be fun."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Dradola - Barmaid at Eagle Tavern in Oakhaven
Oakhaven sits Madgar kingdom, on the edge of the White Forest, along the banks of the Templine River, at the foot of the White Mountains

----------


## Xihirli

Val eases her horse nearer to the gnome.
"I am Valentýnka Huss, Knight of the Barony Huss, Sword of the Red Squirrel. I am in search of adventure and good deeds. I do not believe you are in league with those we are after. Could you lower your weapon, please?"

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*"It's probably a good thing that we came across you,"* Naru'nrr begins, keeping his voice a bit lower as he looks around the area, *"The White Forest is a dangerous place at the best of times, and these are not the best of times."*  He pauses for a moment, considering, *"I don't suppose you saw any goblins passing nearby in the last couple hours, perhaps carrying a woman off with them?"*  If the Gnome has, then it gives them a better idea of what direction their targets are going in.

----------


## Blorcyn

> *"It's probably a good thing that we came across you,"* Naru'nrr begins, keeping his voice a bit lower as he looks around the area, *"The White Forest is a dangerous place at the best of times, and these are not the best of times."*  He pauses for a moment, considering, *"I don't suppose you saw any goblins passing nearby in the last couple hours, perhaps carrying a woman off with them?"*  If the Gnome has, then it gives them a better idea of what direction their targets are going in.


Norm coughs awkwardly. It was clear he wasnt quite taking the right tack  again. Still, despite the conversation and the friendly overtones  from the others  the gnome has yet to lower her crossbow, and her cart is parked right across the track into the forest that the diviner has led them to. 

Norm looks at her a little more closely, trying to get a read on her. 

*Spoiler: Insight*
Show


(1d20+3)[*9*]

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3





> Norm raises his voice. 
> 
> Authority is not given to you to blockade this trail to agents of the Lord of Oakhaven on official dispensation. Lower your arms, state your name and business in this forest. We are on the trail of a childsnatcher, not a pleasant thing to be caught and tangled in, stranger.


Zhanty lifts the crossbow, pointing it away from the others and releasing the tension on the bolt as she steps out from behind the chest. She stands a bit over a yard (about a meter) tall with lavender hair and a collection of assorted vials and pouches hanging on her person. 

*"It was not my intention to block your path, just can't be too careful when strangers are approach'n at night in these parts."*




> *"Goblins stole the miller's daughter. We're going to get her back. You should join us. It should be fun."*


*"Well, your reason for being out in this weather is better then mine, I will gladly join you in this."*




> "I am Valentýnka Huss, Knight of the Barony Huss, Sword of the Red Squirrel. I am in search of adventure and good deeds. I do not believe you are in league with those we are after. Could you lower your weapon, please?"


*"Any friend of a squirrel is a friend of mine."* Zhanty gives a quick whistle and holds out her hand, a little ball of fluff glides down from the branches above and lands on her hand. *"This is Nibbles, say 'Hi' Nibbles."* The fluffy squirrel waves with a paw and squeaks.

*"This is Hazle"*, she indicates the pony, *"and I am Zhanty Alsaz."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Did we notice the goblins passing through?
Zhanty's Perception: (1d20+1)[*17*]
Nibbles' Perception: (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## Blorcyn

> *Zhanty Alsaz*
> Alchemist/Apothecary
> HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
> Conditions: None
> Spell Slots: 3/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the crossbow away, Norm lowers his shield, but does not yet go to replace it onto the back of his cloak. Although the wind keeps the worst of the rain from him, water drips from the edge of his hood onto his fingers and the reins and it is impossible not to notice the rivulets of water that cross the track and the grass (that is more like muddy soup than anything truly solid beneath the horses feet).

 Vanir smile on our meeting, and allow it to grow fruitful,  says Norm, now forced to remain in the local accent, Is your cart stuck?

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg asks one of the others to hold his reins, jumps off his horse, and approaches Zhanty, pulling the hood off his cloak briefly so she can see his face before returning the hood to better protect him from the rain. 

Since she's on the cart, he reaches up to shake her hand. 

*"Name's Skegg. Welcome to our little company. Nice cart. I had one like it when I was a kid. Do you need a hand?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Dradola - Barmaid at Eagle Tavern in Oakhaven
Oakhaven sits Madgar kingdom, on the edge of the White Forest, along the banks of the Templine River, at the foot of the White Mountains

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra keeps an eye on the newcomer. She doesn't show any hostility, merely weariness.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Zhanty Alsaz*
> Alchemist/Apothecary
> HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
> Conditions: None
> Spell Slots: 3/3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tamara made a successful skill check, but I can't see if they've shared that information with the rest of the group yet -- those check results aren't sufficient to locate anything useful

----------


## Marcarius5555

The group walks down the winding path through the dense interior of the White Forest, following this narrow, winding, serpentine path that leads deeper and deeper into the wilderness. 

They suddenly hear a faint cry echoing through the trees. At first, they thought it might be an animal, perhaps a bird or a small mammal. But as the cry grows louder and more urgent, they realize that it was the sound of a human voice -- a small child or woman. The sound is faint and distant, but it's clear that it's a cry of distress. The group stops in their tracks, trying to locate the source of the cry. It was coming from up ahead, off to the left side of the path.

----------


## JNAProductions

"We're not here to fight the goblins-only to rescue the child," Sharra says as they pinpoint the voice. "We get in, get her, and flee to safety. I don't want any last stands here-fight them if you have to, but our priority is rescue."

----------


## Blorcyn

> The group walks down the winding path through the dense interior of the White Forest, following this narrow, winding, serpentine path that leads deeper and deeper into the wilderness. 
> 
> They suddenly hear a faint cry echoing through the trees. At first, they thought it might be an animal, perhaps a bird or a small mammal. But as the cry grows louder and more urgent, they realize that it was the sound of a human voice -- a small child or woman. The sound is faint and distant, but it's clear that it's a cry of distress. The group stops in their tracks, trying to locate the source of the cry. It was coming from up ahead, off to the left side of the path.


If Jeannie, Norms owl is within 100 feet he calls her back and casts *Guidance* on her before then sending her to stealthily investigate whats there before returning. Norm holds tightly onto the reins, without telling the others that he will be looking through Jeannies senses, and unable to hear or see them while he does not wishing to reveal his vulnerability. 

*Spoiler*
Show

 What would you like me to roll for the owl, and in which order for the Guidance bonus?

----------


## Hof

*"Please hold, I can aid in your stealth"*, Harbick says in a stage whisper.

He reaches out with a ritualistic grasping motion. As he pulls his arm back in, he pulls strands of multicolor glowing light from the air. A quick twist and the strands are changed into a mixed tangle of almost-but-not-quite black shadows. Pointing at each of the group in turn, some of the shadows stream out and stick to you.

*"These will help hiding you from any watchful eyes"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Pass without Trace on everyone within 30ft. I assume this can be everyone, although I'm not sure if I'm on time for Norm's owl. Lasts an hour (concentration)

----------


## clash

"We fight if we need to not because we want to" Tamara echoes Sharra's sentiment. 

Tamara pulls back her sleeve revealing a strange mark on her arm. Some of you might recognize it as symbolizing death. She says a short incantation and suddenly the mark and her eyes begin glowing. 

"Let him guide you" she offers to Sharra teaching back to touch her and letting power flow to her. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


She casts thaumaturgy on her eyes to make the glow and guidance on Sharra provided she is willing.

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra breathes deeply. "I'll scout ahead on foot. With your aid," she says to the casters, "I should be practically invisible."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth check!
(1d20+16)[*18*] plus (1d4)[*2*]

Edit: Well that... Could've gone better. Still, dirty 20 isn't bad.


She moves ahead, avoiding getting too close to any of the goblins, and trying to get eyes on their rescue target.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Sharra breathes deeply. "I'll scout ahead on foot. With your aid," she says to the casters, "I should be practically invisible."
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Stealth check!
> [roll0] plus [roll1]
> 
> Edit: Well that... Could've gone better. Still, dirty 20 isn't bad.
> ...


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just to confirm -- the cries are coming from the woods to the right of the path -- are you indicating you're going off the path in that direction?

----------


## JNAProductions

> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Just to confirm -- the cries are coming from the woods to the right of the path -- are you indicating you're going off the path in that direction?


She heads for the sounds of crying.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Yes. Yes I am.

If there's an ambush, I do have my Passive Perception of 20 to help notice it.

----------


## Blorcyn

> She heads for the sounds of crying.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Yes. Yes I am.
> 
> If there's an ambush, I do have my Passive Perception of 20 to help notice it.


Jeannie the owl heads overhead with Sharra, and if anything happens then Norm leaves his trance and tells them. 

*Spoiler: stealth*
Show


(1d20+13)[*22*]
(1d4)[*2*]

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3





> *"I don't suppose you saw any goblins passing nearby in the last couple hours, perhaps carrying a woman off with them?"*


Zhanty consults with Nibbles, *"We haven't seen any goblins today, but we haven't been here long."*



> Is your cart stuck?


*"The cart's fine, I just didn't want to try to try to traverse this forest alone, at night, in such a storm."*

---

Zhanty is not very sneaky so she stays back and sends Nibbles 50 ft ahead and up a tree to keep a eye on things. After turning the cart around so it is ready to leave quickly she prepares to cast a spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Readied action to cast _Entangle_ if a bunch of angry goblins come charging at the group. DC 13

----------


## Hof

Harbick will also remain on the road, moving his horse a little closer to the cart. Harbick knows some magic to assist in stealth, but is aware his true talents lie elsewhere. He then speaks in a low volume.

*"Miss Alsaz, Nibbles, Hazle, well met. I am Harbick Thralmodan, at your service. My apologies for not introducing myself earlier."*

As he notices that Zhanty is, quite correctly, preparing for the worst, Harbick dismounts and creates his projected weapons again.

*"Take the reins please, Norm."* Harbick has yet to realize that Norm is linked with his owl and does not hear or see at this location.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keeping concentration on Pass without Trace. Otherwise re-creating the weapons as needed - they only last a minute.

----------


## clash

Tamara steadies herself as Sharra dismounts and follows her on the horse but letting her have about a 50 ft lead.  She tries to keep her in sight as they move off the path towards the cry.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

After offering to help Zhanty with her cart, Skegg remounts his and follows along with the others into the forest. When he hears the girl scream to the right of the trail, he hands off his reins again and jumps down, keeping his crossbow ready. He says nothing when the others talk about fighting only for necessity. He won't try to anger them, but he's probably not backing down from a fight if there is one. 

After receiving the blessing of stealth from Harbick, he thanks him, his voice now muffled due to the magic.

*"Thanks, Harbick. That's a neat trick."* 

He goes along with the other stealthy members into the woods, trying to determine what we might be up against.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stealth: (1d20+16)[*19*]
Perception: (1d20+4)[*16*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Dradola - Barmaid at Eagle Tavern in Oakhaven
Oakhaven sits Madgar kingdom, on the edge of the White Forest, along the banks of the Templine River, at the foot of the White Mountains

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Skegg*
> Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
> AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
> HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
> Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
> Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1
> 
> After offering to help Zhanty with her cart, Skegg remounts his and follows along with the others into the forest. When he hears the girl scream to the right of the trail, he hands off his reins again and jumps down, keeping his crossbow ready. He says nothing when the others talk about fighting only for necessity. He won't try to anger them, but he's probably not backing down from a fight if there is one. 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Your perception check yields no significant results


EDIT: here's a link to the map:Map. Everyone please move your tokens were you want them.

----------


## Xihirli

At the sound of the voice, Val snaps her reins and Veverka trots toward the voice, Val navigating her around the trees in a somewhat circuitous route that is still moving _toward_ the voice, just not straight through thickets. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knight in Shining Armor's going with her steed of course.

----------


## Blorcyn

From its position in the tree just beyond the squirrel knight and the one armed lady, Jeannie watches the master-sized creatures slink through the woods almost as noiselessly as she flies. 

When the cry comes again, she glides silently 60ft toward the voice as her master sought. Jeannie can feel him behind her eyes, and when she gets as close as that one glide allows she alights silent in another tree and uses her keen eyes and ears to search for the source. The dark is no barrier for her. 

*Spoiler: perception*
Show


With advantage per Keen Senses. 
(1d20+3)[*13*]
(1d20+3)[*16*]

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Naru'nrr dismounts from his horse, taking a mere moment to attack the reins to one of the many nearby trees to keep her from bolting if a fight starts, before carefully starting to make his way towards the voices as well, making sure to keep low and silent to the best of his abilities, as well as keeping an eye out in case there's any hidden surprises nearby.

*Spoiler: Dice Rolls*
Show

Stealth Check: (1d20+11)[*25*]
Perception Check: (1d20+3)[*13*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

> From its position in the tree just beyond the squirrel knight and the one armed lady, Jeannie watches the master-sized creatures slink through the woods almost as noiselessly as she flies. 
> 
> When the cry comes again, she glides silently 60ft toward the voice as her master sought. Jeannie can feel him behind her eyes, and when she gets as close as that one glide allows she alights silent in another tree and uses her keen eyes and ears to search for the source. The dark is no barrier for her. 
> 
> *Spoiler: perception*
> Show
> 
> 
> With advantage per Keen Senses. 
> ...


*Spoiler: Perception*
Show

Sharra perceives nothing except a chill cold wind blowing in a discernable vortex in the general area of the mysterious voice.

----------


## Blorcyn

> *Spoiler: Perception*
> Show
> 
> Sharra perceives nothing except a chill cold wind blowing in a discernable vortex in the general area of the mysterious voice.


*Spoiler*
Show


To check is this Sharra at her position or Jeannie the owl at its?

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> To check is this Sharra at her position or Jeannie the owl at its?


*Spoiler*
Show

Sharra -- where is your token anyway, it's nowhere near the owl?

----------


## Blorcyn

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Sharra -- where is your token anyway, it's nowhere near the owl?


*Spoiler*
Show


Jeannie the owl was ahead of Sharra and in that post you replied to I moved her closer to the sound by sixty feet, and shes Norms owl, just to be clear. You quoted my post about the owl, but referenced Sharra. The owl is on the tree trunk not far from the suspicious sound text. The telepathic command thing is 100 feet but the sharing senses isnt 100 feet is it (only familiar with familiar from Critical Role) Apologies if Ive misunderstood. 

No worries if I have. Just tell me where you want the owl and well do whatever, sorry for any confusion Ive caused.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> Jeannie the owl was ahead of Sharra and in that post you replied to I moved her closer to the sound by sixty feet, and shes Norms owl, just to be clear. You quoted my post about the owl, but referenced Sharra. The owl is on the tree trunk not far from the suspicious sound text. The telepathic command thing is 100 feet but the sharing senses isnt 100 feet is it (only familiar with familiar from Critical Role) Apologies if Ive misunderstood. 
> 
> No worries if I have. Just tell me where you want the owl and well do whatever, sorry for any confusion Ive caused.


The cold gust of wind continues to blow, interspersed at regular intervals by the human cry -- the tracker Tislet draws his thick cloak tighter around his body in response to the frigid gust of wind. 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I thought based on your description that Sharra was nearer to the owl -- in that case the owl senses the wind first as it gets closer, but everyone in the general vicinity is aware of it.

----------


## clash

Upon seeing Val taking the more direct approach, Tamara dismounts and follow closer behind telling the horse to stay and praying it followed orders.

----------


## Marcarius5555

*Spoiler: Show Image*
Show




It was a dark and stormy night, and the wind was howling through the trees as if it were a living thing. The White Forest was alive with the sound of rustling leaves and creaking branches, and there was a sense of unease in the air. 

Suddenly, a bolt of lightning lit up the sky, and in that brief flash of light, a strange figure was glimpsed. It was tall and bipedal, with the body of a deer and a head that was nothing more than a skull. As the lightning faded, the creature seemed to materialize out of thin air, its bony limbs emerging from the darkness like the tentacles of some eldritch beast. The first thing they noticed was the smell. It was a rank, fetid odor that seemed to hang in the air, getting stronger as the creature approached. 

It is too late to run.

The monster was upon them before they could even take a step. It was tall, towering over a full grown human man by at least a foot, and it walked on two legs like a man. But there was nothing human about it. Its body was that of a deer, with long, spindly legs and a sleek, muscular torso. But instead of a head, it had a skull. And its eyes, glowing red and malevolent, seemed to bore into one's soul. The monster reached out with its long, sharp claws.

Everyone roll initiative! I will update the map with the new opponent. Also, I forgot to mention -- for pbp, I generally just do 2 groups -- monsters and players, to speed stuff along. Everyone rolls, you decide which 'group' wins by the group who has the member with the highest initiative roll (like if a hero rolls 20, and that's the highest, then the 'hero' group goes first, if a monster did, then all the monsters go together first) -- everyone says their actions for the group and I go in order of initiative if necessary to resolve. I find that's helpful for keeping any individual from holding up combat.

----------


## Xihirli

Val set her jaw, faced the new foe, and steeped herself for a fight.

*Spoiler: Nitiative*
Show


(1d20+2)[*15*]

----------


## Blorcyn

Through Owl ears, Norm hears the disturbance and the responses of his fellows. He returns to himself and sees it with his own two eyes. It is hidden from him, he can only see a sliver of its baleful gaze and its bone white skull but it is enough to bring him out in a cold sweat. He freezes in spite of his better instincts, caught between running and standing. He settles for slipping off the horse onto his own two feet. 

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+2)[*21*]

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3


Upon seeing the monster Zhanty is glad that she is no longer spending he night in the forest alone.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative:(1d20+3)[*14*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Through Owl ears, Norm hears the disturbance and the responses of his fellows. He returns to himself and sees it with his own two eyes. It is hidden from him, he can only see a sliver of its baleful gaze and its bone white skull but it is enough to bring him out in a cold sweat. He freezes in spite of his better instincts, caught between running and standing. He settles for slipping off the horse onto his own two feet. 
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 
> [roll0]


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dice are hot! Heroes are probably going first.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Skegg steels himself for the inevitable attack, prepared to fight back against this demon as best as he can. If it was important to rid the area of goblins, it is doubly important to defeat this thing, and this group is probably the best chance around.

*"Look out! Circle around it. Don't let it escape."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative (1d20+4)[*9*]

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Dradola - Barmaid at Eagle Tavern in Oakhaven
Oakhaven sits Madgar kingdom, on the edge of the White Forest, along the banks of the Templine River, at the foot of the White Mountains

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

Naru'nrr's eyes widen as he watches the ghastly figure step into view, his hand gripping the hilt of his rapier tightly.  *"Well now, this has taken a turn!"*  Nevertheless, he draws his blade and prepares for battle!

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show

(1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## JNAProductions

*Spoiler: Init*
Show

*15* rolled in the OOC Thread


Sharra grimaces. This does not bode well.

----------


## clash

Tamara looks at the creature and takes a hesitant step back before strong hey resolve. She would do it for him. 

*Spoiler: init* 
Show

 
[Roll]1d20+2

----------


## clash

Let's try again

*Spoiler: init (flubbed it the first time)*
Show


(1d20+2)[*7*]

----------


## Marcarius5555

The vicious creature snarls at the erstwhile company of adventurers and raises its head to chuff at the hidden moon with a thoroughly inhuman sound. It seems to be gloating. This slight delay gives the company a chance to act. 

Some text so I can roll; EDIT: heroes go first, everyone give me your combat actions for the first round
*Spoiler: Wendigo Initiative*
Show

(1d20+4)[*17*]

----------


## Blorcyn

With his mind fully taken from his request to the kindly gust, the cantrip fails. Ducked behind the tree stump, in that fatal moment of stillness between the flashes of the lightning, the rain returns to batter Norm in full strength. No longer can he say whether he shivers in fear or from cold, though he knows which he suspects. 

When the action begins, he feels sick, and yet his stomach feels empty, and so light that it turns somersaults with every movement. 

If he can see the half dead creature clearly, Norm turns the ring on his finger, holding in his mind a deep, deep pit full of vicious snakes and enraged and starving bears all desperate for a new enemy and keen to attack the next creature that falls in. He focuses the power of the ring as he thinks, onto the evil creature and casts *Phantasmal Force* (save INT 14). Norm whistles, high and clear, for Jeannie, trusting the wind will carry it to her.

*Spoiler: torch question*
Show


Once the fight starts and the weather protection of the cantrip ends, does the torch go out from the rain? 



*Spoiler: Jeannie*
Show


Cant roll in an edit. 

Jeannie is about 140 feet away from Norm at 60ft fly speed, but hell need her on his shoulder for dark vision if it the torches / lightning arent good enough. So 2-3 rounds, from when he shouts for her?

----------


## Blorcyn

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+1)[*21*]
Third try at rolling correctly with edits and character lengths for Jeannie.

Edit: wow. What are the chances. Like master like bird.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

His lips thinning beneath his hood, Naru'nrr draws his blade and begins to hum a familiar (to him) tune, his steps becoming more fluid as he easily falls into an old habit.  Taking a step back to center himself, the Drow makes a gesture with his hand to create a tiny ball of light at the beast's feet, which seconds later explodes in a burst of brightness!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bonus Action: Activating my Bladesong ability.
Movement: I can't seem to move my token on the map, but I'm moving one space 'North'
Action: Casting the Starburst cantrip centered on the Wendigo.  It must make a DC 13 CHA save, taking (1d8)[*5*] radiant damage if it fails, none if it passes

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra darts forward, breaking stealth to attempt to land a blow on the creature. Her movements are careful, though, guarded. "Hey, skullface!" she taunts. "Keep your eyes on me, you bone-sucking dingleberry!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d20+6)[*10*] Hit roll
(1d20+6)[*8*] Advantage from Stealth?
(1d4+4)[*6*] Damage Roll
(1d4)[*3*] Crit damage, if needed

Then I'm gonna Dodge as a Bonus Action with some Ki.

----------


## Xihirli

Val kicked her boots into the side of her horse and rode up to the creature, and swung her sword, Squirrel's Incisor, aimed for the creature's neck. From her position atop Veverka, she should be able to reach just fine. She was trained in warfare, and knew how to make herself such a present threat that this creature would have no choice but to take her seriously. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I will attack the creature and, on a hit, Mark him so that attacks on any creatures other than Val have disadvantage. 
(1d20+6)[*9*]; *YOU ARE FILLED WITH DETERMINATION, 21 to hit* (1d8+4)[*5*]

I'll wait on Commander's Strike until I have him marked and Val identifies the heavy hitter.

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3


Zhanty draws her crossbow then loads and looses a bolt and the monstrous thing.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack (1d20+5)[*7*], Damage (1d8+3)[*10*]

----------


## Hof

Harbick moves forward, recreating his projected weapons as he does. When he nears the monster, he spreads his arms and gathers light and shadow around him in a fractured pattern. A mirror pattern forms around the creature, attempting to rupture its very magical essence.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Initiative: (1d20+1)[*15*]

Bonus action: _Projected Weaponry_ (Two battleaxes and a net)
Action: _Denial_, Charisma save DC *14*
If successful, no effect.

On a fail (1d4)[*3*] force damage.
If the creature is an aberration, celestial, construct, elemental, fey, fiend, undead, or a creature with the ability to cast spells or use psionic powers
the damage increases by (1d4)[*2*], and it becomes *Spoiler: Disoriented*
Show

until the end of its next turn, it rolls a d4 and subtracts the number rolled from all its attack rolls and ability checks, as well as its Constitution saving throws to maintain concentration.

----------


## Janwin

*Rune Trygveson (Tislet)*
Cleric - Level 3
HP: 24/24, AC: 18, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 6/6



Tislet unslings his bow and looses a quick shot at the monster from the relative safety of behind the brave adventurers.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*4*]P

----------


## clash

Tamara speaks an incantation as she rushes towards the beast. Her mark glows again and her hand turns charcoal black. She attempts to make contact with the creature channeling the power into his flesh. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Tamara casts inflict wounds. 

(1d20+6)[*10*] to hit 
(1d20+6)[*26*] human determination if needed
(3d10+4)[*18*] damage
(3d10)[*21*] crit damage if needed

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1

Knowing we can't let this thing escape, Skegg runs right for it, trying to punch and wrestle it to the ground.

*"Let's get it."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unarmed attack (1d20+6)[*12*], damage (2d4+4)[*9*]
if hits, BA grapple (1d20+8)[*10*]
if first attack missed, then BA unarmed attack (1d20+6)[*11*], damage (2d4+4)[*9*]

(Talent tree Tavern Brawler allows BA grapple only if I hit, but BA attack whether I hit or miss) 

*Spoiler: notes*
Show

Map

Dradola - Barmaid at Eagle Tavern in Oakhaven
Oakhaven sits Madgar kingdom, on the edge of the White Forest, along the banks of the Templine River, at the foot of the White Mountains

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Skegg*
> Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
> AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
> HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
> Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
> Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 1/1
> 
> Knowing we can't let this thing escape, Skegg runs right for it, trying to punch and wrestle it to the ground.
> 
> ...


attack misses




> Tamara speaks an incantation as she rushes towards the beast. Her mark glows again and her hand turns charcoal black. She attempts to make contact with the creature channeling the power into his flesh. 
> 
> *Spoiler: ooc*
> Show
> 
> 
> Tamara casts inflict wounds. 
> 
> [roll0] to hit 
> ...


attack hits if use determination -- need to roll on the crit table too -- linked on the build rules page. 




> *Rune Trygveson (Tislet)*
> Cleric - Level 3
> HP: 24/24, AC: 18, Resistance: None
> Conditions: None
> Spell Slots: 6/6
> 
> 
> 
> Tislet unslings his bow and looses a quick shot at the monster from the relative safety of behind the brave adventurers.
> ...


attack misses




> Harbick moves forward, recreating his projected weapons as he does. When he nears the monster, he spreads his arms and gathers light and shadow around him in a fractured pattern. A mirror pattern forms around the creature, attempting to rupture its very magical essence.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> 
> Initiative: [roll0]
> 
> Bonus action: _Projected Weaponry_ (Two battleaxes and a net)
> ...


Saves

*Spoiler: save*
Show

[roll]1d20+1[/roll]





> *Zhanty Alsaz*
> Alchemist/Apothecary
> HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
> Conditions: None
> Spell Slots: 3/3
> 
> 
> Zhanty draws her crossbow then loads and looses a bolt and the monstrous thing.
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> ...


attack misses




> Val kicked her boots into the side of her horse and rode up to the creature, and swung her sword, Squirrel's Incisor, aimed for the creature's neck. From her position atop Veverka, she should be able to reach just fine. She was trained in warfare, and knew how to make herself such a present threat that this creature would have no choice but to take her seriously. 
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> 
> I will attack the creature and, on a hit, Mark him so that attacks on any creatures other than Val have disadvantage. 
> [roll0]; *YOU ARE FILLED WITH DETERMINATION, 21 to hit* [roll1]
> 
> I'll wait on Commander's Strike until I have him marked and Val identifies the heavy hitter.


w/ determination hits -- need to roll crit if you're using determination to get a 20. Table for critical hit effects on build rules post. 




> Sharra darts forward, breaking stealth to attempt to land a blow on the creature. Her movements are careful, though, guarded. "Hey, skullface!" she taunts. "Keep your eyes on me, you bone-sucking dingleberry!"
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> [roll0] Hit roll
> [roll1] Advantage from Stealth?
> [roll2] Damage Roll
> [roll3] Crit damage, if needed
> ...


attack misses




> His lips thinning beneath his hood, Naru'nrr draws his blade and begins to hum a familiar (to him) tune, his steps becoming more fluid as he easily falls into an old habit.  Taking a step back to center himself, the Drow makes a gesture with his hand to create a tiny ball of light at the beast's feet, which seconds later explodes in a burst of brightness!
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Bonus Action: Activating my Bladesong ability.
> Movement: I can't seem to move my token on the map, but I'm moving one space 'North'
> Action: Casting the Starburst cantrip centered on the Wendigo.  It must make a DC 13 CHA save, taking [roll0] radiant damage if it fails, none if it passes


Takes damage




> With his mind fully taken from his request to the kindly gust, the cantrip fails. Ducked behind the tree stump, in that fatal moment of stillness between the flashes of the lightning, the rain returns to batter Norm in full strength. No longer can he say whether he shivers in fear or from cold, though he knows which he suspects. 
> 
> When the action begins, he feels sick, and yet his stomach feels empty, and so light that it turns somersaults with every movement. 
> 
> If he can see the half dead creature clearly, Norm turns the ring on his finger, holding in his mind a deep, deep pit full of vicious snakes and enraged and starving bears all desperate for a new enemy and keen to attack the next creature that falls in. He focuses the power of the ring as he thinks, onto the evil creature and casts *Phantasmal Force* (save INT 14). Norm whistles, high and clear, for Jeannie, trusting the wind will carry it to her.
> 
> *Spoiler: torch question*
> Show
> 
> ...


torch goes out -- what are you rolling for here for the owl.

----------


## Marcarius5555

*Spoiler: Wendigo Saves*
Show

(1d20+1)[*2*]
(1d20+1)[*15*]


Those who made crits need to roll on the crit table, then I'll add up the wendigo's damage (it's not dead) and then it will go

----------


## Blorcyn

> torch goes out -- what are you rolling for here for the owl.


Initiative for the Owl.

*Spoiler: did Norm cast spell?*
Show

 also, for the Phantasmal Force: With Narunrrs burst of brightness, did he see and attempt to cast or not see and not cast the spell?

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## Marcarius5555

> Initiative for the Owl.
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> *Spoiler: did Norm cast spell?*
> Show
> 
>  also, for the Phantasmal Force: With Narunrrs burst of brightness, did he see and attempt to cast or not see and not cast the spell?


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



You can see

(1d20+0)[*9*]

----------


## clash

As get hand connects with the creature Tamara feels him channel additional power through their bond to surprising results. 

*Spoiler: crit* 
Show


(1d20)[*12*] to decide effect

----------


## Marcarius5555

Wendigo is going to attack Val. EDIT: Wendigo hits Val once with its claws -- Val takes 8 slashing damage.

The wendigo was an enormous creature, standing at least a foot taller than the tallest man. Its sunken eyes were dark and hollow, giving it a haunting appearance. Its arms were long and thin, ending in sharp claws that glinted in the moonlight. Its stringy hair was matted and tangled, and patches of fur covered its body. Its eyes seemed to glow with an otherworldly light, adding to its unsettling appearance. As Val stood her ground, the wendigo let out a blood-curdling howl and lunged at her. Its fangs were long and yellowed, and its tongue lolled out of its mouth, overly long and covered in saliva. The warrior readied her weapon, determined to take down this monstrous creature. The wendigo swung its arms wildly, its claws leaving deep gashes in the ground as it advanced on the warrior.

(1d20+8)[*11*]
(1d20+8)[*22*]
(1d20+8)[*15*]

----------


## Blorcyn

Jeannie the owl swoops the final sixty feet to land on Norms head, in a practiced manoeuvre even as Norms spell fizzles, and the monster takes its swipes at Val.

It must be undead or a creature made by man! cries Norm to his new companions, forgetting to affect the accent that he has used till now. 

While the light of Narunrrs attack lingers, Norm stays only partially in cover behind the tree trunk. He aims his ring so its table faces the Skull-headed creature. 

_Rattle the blood from his dead heart and the marrow from his crumbling bones_, he commands the storm, casting his *Hex* on the monster. 

Then, from the ring, a silvery-grey crackling bolt emerges streaking at his target. Thunder follows in its wake, loudest where the *Eldritch Storm Blast* hits. 

He does not wait to see if it hits, he only listens, ducking back down behind the tree stump, breathing heavily. This is  _scarier_ than he expected. He feels sick. 

*Spoiler*
Show

 
Movement: none
Bonus action: Hex - target Constitution saves for disadvantage for the Wendigo. 
Action: Eldritch blast (force) +2 thunder damage if hits +1d6 Necrotic (resisted) if hits. 

Attack: (1d20+6)[*13*]
Damage blast: (1d10+6)[*11*]
Raw Hex: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 7/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 0/1

When Skegg sees that it is completely immune to the sword attack, he realizes he's not going to be able to damage this creature. He hopes maybe he can grab it and subdue it. He reaches up, grabs the creature's shoulder with his left hand, swings himself up towards the skull-like face, and tries to wrap his arms around it and drag the creature to the ground. He still holds onto his crowbar to defend himself with.

*"Everyone with magic. Give it all you can!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Grapple attempt (1d20+8)[*17*]
if unsuccessful (or under 20 if I have to decide before he rolls), use 2 Stamina points to reroll with advantage (1d20+8)[*11*], (1d20+8)[*25*]

If the grapple is successful, he will use Action surge to try to choke hold the creature, (*22* from OOC, *27* for reroll if needed). If successful, creature is in a Choke-Hold (page 4) and is restrained and both of our speeds are 0.

If attacked, will use Deflect from Extra Combat Actions to add +4 to AC.



Map

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*"Thank you for reminding me to use everything I have, I might have kept half-assing it otherwise,"* Naru'nrr dryly comments as he prepares another spell, this time creating a fist-sized stone from the aether and flinging it at the beast in Skegg's grip.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting the cantrip Pummelstone.  On a hit it takes 1d6 bludgeoning damage, and must roll 1d4 if it makes an attack roll or ability check during it's next turn, subtracting the result from it's roll.

I'll make the attack roll twice in case it's restrained by Skegg's grapple, if not just use the first roll

Attack Roll 1: (1d20+5)[*25*]
If Advantage: (1d20+5)[*22*]
Damage: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Critical Result: (1d20)[*6*]

"Do not roll your damage dice, instead deal the maximum result possible with those dice."  So 6 damage instead of my earlier rolled 1.

----------


## Janwin

*Rune Trygveson (Tislet)*
Cleric - Level 3
HP: 24/24, AC: 18, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 6/6



The scout fires another arrow at the creature, hoping to score a hit this time in order to maintain at least some aura of competence.

*Spoiler*
Show


Attack: (1d20+5)[*23*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*8*] Piercing

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3



Zhanty curses under her breath at the poor shot as she reloads and tries again.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack (1d20+5)[*16*], Damage (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## clash

Realizing the necrotic damage isn't effective against the creature Tamara instead turns to her companion.  "From death comes new life" she states and quickly good through another incantation touching Val and channeling light and positive energy into her. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Casting cure wounds on Val for (1d8+4)[*11*] hp restored.

----------


## Xihirli

Val swears as her sword seemingly swings right through the creature without making an impact. 
_Maybe... maybe..._ She lifts her sword and nods to the gnome. 
"Little friend of squirrels... FIRE!"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Commander's strike, Zhanty can use her reaction to attack again and add (1d6)[*4*] to the damage.

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3





> _Maybe... maybe..._ She lifts her sword and nods to the gnome. 
> "Little friend of squirrels... FIRE!"


Zhanty finds herself rapidly reloading and loosing another bolt.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Reaction Attack (1d20+5)[*13*], Damage (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## Hof

Harbick carefully moves closer and raises his axe, ready to strike. Just before he does so, with an arcane gesture he creates a rift in the air. In one fluid motion, Harbick steps into the rift, is teleported _through_ the creature to its other side and finishes the arc of his axe.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Phase rift with an extra psi point in order to make the 15 feet distance needed.
DC 14 Dexterity save or (1d8)[*4*] _force_ damage.

Bonus action Rift Strike attack (1d20+6)[*16*]
On hit (1d10+4)[*7*] _force_ damage

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra continues getting in the monster's face, ready to dart out if it decides to lash at her.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dodging, since I don't think I can hurt it.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Skegg*
> Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
> AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
> HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
> Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 7/9
> Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 0/1
> 
> When Skegg sees that it is completely immune to the sword attack, he realizes he's not going to be able to damage this creature. He hopes maybe he can grab it and subdue it. He reaches up, grabs the creature's shoulder with his left hand, swings himself up towards the skull-like face, and tries to wrap his arms around it and drag the creature to the ground. He still holds onto his crowbar to defend himself with.
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Also using *Incredible Athletics* to get advantage on opposed roll for grapple

(1d20+5)[*20*]
(1d20+5)[*12*]


The strange creature collapses under the dwarf's assault. The two are now bound in a mortal struggle.

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> Critical Result: [roll0]
> 
> "Do not roll your damage dice, instead deal the maximum result possible with those dice."  So 6 damage instead of my earlier rolled 1.





> *Rune Trygveson (Tislet)*
> Cleric - Level 3
> HP: 24/24, AC: 18, Resistance: None
> Conditions: None
> Spell Slots: 6/6
> 
> 
> 
> The scout fires another arrow at the creature, hoping to score a hit this time in order to maintain at least some aura of competence.
> ...





> *Spoiler: Rolls*
> Show
> 
> 
> Also using *Incredible Athletics* to get advantage on opposed roll for grapple
> 
> [roll0]
> [roll1]
> 
> ...


*Spoiler: Results*
Show

These both hit, nothing else hits.

----------


## JNAProductions

"Skegg, keep him down!" Sharra says, moving to interfere with any attempts the wendigo uses to escape.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Helping Skegg keep the brute grappled, granting him advantage on his next check.

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3


Having no luck hitting the monster with a crossbow Zhanty tries something else. She moves a bit closer to the thing while pulling some stuff from her bag, combining it together, and tossing it as it begins to combust.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Alchemical Fire (Instant Reaction): As an action, you can produce an instant reaction, tossing a quick combination of reagents at a point within 20 feet of you, which causes searing fire to flare up in a 5-foot-radius sphere centered on that point. Each creature in the area must succeed on a Dexterity saving throw against your spell save DC or take 1d8 fire damage.
Delivery Mechanism: You modify the stability of your reagents and develop a better delivery mechanism. You can target a point within 40 feet of you for your instant reactions and infused potions that target a point. This additional precision enables you to better target the effects, allowing each creature of your choice in the area to automatically succeed on its Dexterity saving throw against the effects of your instant reactions and infused potions.

Spell save DC = 13
Damage (1d8+3)[*11*] Edit: Oops, that should have been be a flat d8, so 8 damage.
Allies don't take damage.

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*"Looks like we've got it on the ropes!"* Naru'nrr comments, half-grinning to himself as his allies keep the creature locked down, *"Let's see if we can't speed things along shall we?"*  He hurls another magical rock at the all but pinned being.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attack Roll 1: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Attack Roll 2: (1d20+5)[*10*]
Damage: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## Blorcyn

Norm stands. With another sight down his ring, he fires a silver-grey crackling bolt toward the beast. _Dont hit Skegg. Dont hit Skegg_, he thinks. Again he ducks down, not waiting to see if he has achieved his ambition. 

*Spoiler*
Show

 
BA: Hex still in effect, disadvantage con checks, and necrotic 1d6 on hit (resisted)
A: Eldritch storm blast (force). (+4 agonising, +2 thunder)
M: stand up duck down behind tree stump. 

Attack: (1d20+6)[*21*]
Damage: (1d10+6)[*12*]
Hex: (1d6)[*1*]

----------


## Hof

Eager to capitalize on Skegg's opportunity, Harbick attempts to hack into the creature while it is wrestling with the burly dwarf. He then reforms his projected weapons, and holds out a staff. *"Sharra, take this!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Axe advantage attack 1 (1d20+6)[*8*]
Axe advantage attack 2 (1d20+6)[*8*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*9*]

BA to re-create weapons: two battleaxes and a quarterstaff. One of the axes is on the ground, because I don't have the actions to stow it and keep the staff ready at the same time.

Sharra and Harbick have the same initiative, but I think she goes first. This would mean that she could take the staff next round, correct?

----------


## clash

Tamara speaks another short incantation then ducks in to touch Skegg. "His guidance will show you the way. Don't let go"

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Tamara casts guidance on Skegg

----------


## Xihirli

Noting Harbick's weapons of force and power, Val lifts her shield and points her sword towards the warrior with the unorthodox attacks. 
"Harbick, strike true!"

*Spoiler: Commander's Strike*
Show

Harbick can attack again and add (1d6)[*4*] to the damage.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 7/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 0/1

Skegg manages to get his arm around the creature's neck. He jumps up on the beast's back, his weight pulling the demon partially off his feet, so Skegg is supporting most of his weight while the creature is backwards at an awkward angle. 

Skegg throws his knee into the creature's back, hoping that he can find a vulnerable spot.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Regains 4 stamina points for not moving

Maintains his Choke-Hold (page 4). Creature is restrained and both of our speeds are 0.

Unarmed attack (1d20+6)[*21*], advantage (1d20+6)[*20*], damage (2d4+4)[*7*]
BA unarmed attack (1d20+6)[*7*], advantage (1d20+6)[*18*], damage (2d4+4)[*6*]

If the creature uses its action to try to break the grapple, Skegg will resist (1d20+8)[*23*]
if Skegg is unsuccessful, use 2 Stamina points to reroll with advantage 
(1d20+8)[*23*], (1d20+8)[*19*]

If attacked, creature has disadvantage, and Skegg will use Deflect from Extra Combat Actions to add +4 to AC.

Map

----------


## Janwin

*Rune Trygveson (Tislet)*
Cleric - Level 3 - Passive Perception: 15
HP: 24/24, AC: 18, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 6/6



Noting that the creature is under control, the scout moves forward a bit for a better shot and lets loose yet another arrow.

*Spoiler*
Show

Ranged Attack: (1d20+5)[*20*]
Damage: (1d8+3)[*6*]

----------


## Hof

> Noting Harbick's weapons of force and power, Val lifts her shield and points her sword towards the warrior with the unorthodox attacks. 
> "Harbick, strike true!"


Spurred on by Val's words, Harbick keeps the momentum of his swing going for another attempt to hack into the beast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Axe attack by virtue of Val (1d20+6)[*19*]
Still at advantage from Skegg (1d20+6)[*9*]
Damage (1d10+8)[*14*] _force_ (includes +4 from Val)

----------


## Marcarius5555

> *Skegg*
> Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
> AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
> HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
> Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 7/9
> Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 0/1
> 
> Skegg manages to get his arm around the creature's neck. He jumps up on the beast's back, his weight pulling the demon partially off his feet, so Skegg is supporting most of his weight while the creature is backwards at an awkward angle. 
> 
> ...


The vile creature manages to break Skegg's grasp and instantly disappears into the chill night air. In a moment, the wind begins to howl with increasing force... and the strange humanlike cry continues, and is joined by another... and another!
*Spoiler: Wendigo Rolls*
Show

(1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## clash

Tamara smiles wryly. "I for one am getting a feeling of foreboding that has nothing to do with divination. I suggest we run." She looks to the others knowing hey death magic will have little effect on a horde of these creatures.

----------


## Xihirli

Val nods. "Back to the road!" She commands, looking among her fellows to see if any would require help.

----------


## JNAProductions

Sharra steps back from the former melee. "We keep moving. There's someone to save."

----------


## TheNotoriousSMP

*"They say that discretion is the better part of valor,"* Naru'nrr comments as he beats feet back to where he'd left his horse tied up, *"Now, I don't know much about valor, but it works for me right about now!"*  Untying his mount and climbing up, he looks around at the others.  *"We gave that thing too much of our time for my tastes, let's get back to tracking down the girl!"*

----------


## Blorcyn

Norm doesnt say a word, but runs past Harbicks horse and jumps up onto Zhantys cart, finding a spot to sit and wedge himself out of sight. 

Jeannie he sends back up into the air, to look around from within 100 feet of him. 

*Spoiler*
Show

If possible, and if Zhanty doesnt kick him out, Norm is going to want to catch his breath and have a short rest for an hour while they travel on.

----------


## Hof

At first he looks around, searching for the source of the new cries. But as everyone follows Val's directive, Harbick jogs over to his horse and teleports on its back.
After a quick, jealous glance towards Norm settling in on the cart - and noting how the rain now falls unimpeded - he moves his horse to the middle of the group. From here, Harbick will keep the concealing shadows active and his eyes and ears open.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Keeping concentration up on Pass without Trace. It potentially lasts an hour, of which perhaps a minute or two is spent I think.

A passive perception of 13 is nothing special, but 120 ft. darkvision might be useful.

While I'd love a short rest, getting one while riding a horse and concentrating on a spell seems unlikely.

----------


## Xihirli

Val thunders after them, back onto the road. She looks back at where the screams are coming from, trying to ascertain if they're going to follow them.

----------


## Blorcyn

Norm considers how they were tricked before, assuming the cries of the undead monster were the girls. Now, fleeing, presuming that the cries were other mimicking creatures, were they making a mistake? 

He sends his thoughts to Jeannie, and with a hoot she takes off again, to search for the source of the sounds from above with her keen hearing and sight. While he rests, shell look and return if she finds something. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception with advantage:
(1d20+3)[*7*]
(1d20+3)[*21*]

----------


## clash

Tamara runs back to her nearby horse trying to ease it's worry quickly before mounting it.  "Easy girl. It's okay" She swings up onto it and follows the group back to the road. 

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show


(1d20+4)[*17*] animal handling

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 0/1

Skegg shakes his head in frustration as the creature escapes and disappears. 

*"I had him. He shouldn't have been able to get out of that choke hold. Ugh, let's get back to the horses."* 

He follows the others back to the road. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Maintains his Choke-Hold (page 4). Creature is restrained and both of our speeds are 0.

Unarmed attack [roll0], advantage [roll1], damage [roll2]
BA unarmed attack [roll3], advantage [roll4], damage [roll5]

If the creature uses its action to try to break the grapple, Skegg will resist [roll6]
if Skegg is unsuccessful, use 2 Stamina points to reroll with advantage 
[roll7], [roll8]

If attacked, creature has disadvantage, and Skegg will use Deflect from Extra Combat Actions to add +4 to AC.

Map

----------


## Xihirli

"I don't doubt your strength, friend dwarf," Val promises. "I worry that the creature we faced simply cannot die, and is a part of this forest as surely as the darkness itself."

----------


## Izzarra

*Zhanty Alsaz*
Alchemist/Apothecary
HP: 30/30, AC: 15, Resistance: None
Conditions: None
Spell Slots: 3/3



Satisfied that she was able to do some damage to the thing before it vanished, Zhanty gives a whistle calling Nibbles back as she returns to the cart and gathers the reins getting ready to go.

*"That was no goblin!"*

----------


## Marcarius5555

The wind whips around faster, and the chorus of haunting screams continues to multiply in the dense woods to the west of the road.

----------


## Bobthewizard

*Skegg*
Stoneskin Dwarf Fighter 3
AC: 18 HP: 42/42  PP: 15 (reroll miss by 1-3) PIv: 10 PIs: 10
HD: 3/3d10, Conditions: none
Superiority: 2/2 Stamina: 9/9
Second Wind: 1/1 Action Surge: 0/1

Skegg gets back on his horse and starts to move out, making sure the others are willing to continue too. 

*"We shouldn't fall for this again. Let's keep moving, quickly, and see if these voices try to follow us."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Maintains his Choke-Hold (page 4). Creature is restrained and both of our speeds are 0.

Unarmed attack [roll0], advantage [roll1], damage [roll2]
BA unarmed attack [roll3], advantage [roll4], damage [roll5]

If the creature uses its action to try to break the grapple, Skegg will resist [roll6]
if Skegg is unsuccessful, use 2 Stamina points to reroll with advantage 
[roll7], [roll8]

If attacked, creature has disadvantage, and Skegg will use Deflect from Extra Combat Actions to add +4 to AC.

Map

----------

